# Jrwamp's S3 Thread



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

*Updated Order Info (I added Advanced Tech after the original picture)*
Sepang Blue Audi S3
Prestige Package
Black Leather w/ Silver Stitching
Performance Package
Advanced Technology

Here's my order printed from their system:










Car ordered: 6/21/2014
Car produced: 9/10/2014
Car delivered: 10/14/2014

PDI:









Delivery:

















Wheels:

































Current:































































*Current Modifications on car:*
United Motorsport Stage 2 high torque ECU tune
United Motorsport Stage 3 DSG tune
034 Motorsport Carbon Fiber MQB intake
034 Motorsport Carbon Fiber intake air duct
APR Turbo Muffler Delete
Revo MQB Downpipe w/ Cat
Milltek valved resonated catback exhaust with quad titanium 100mm tips
H&R part # 28810-1 lowering springs compatible with Magnetic Ride
H&R Rear Sway Bar
P3 Cars Vent Integrated Digital Interface Gauge
034 Motorsport Carbon Fiber engine cover
034 Motorsport Carbon Fiber battery cover
034 Motorsport Carbon Fiber fuse box cover
XPEL Ultimate Clear Film
Stickerbomb.com smoked vinyl on side markers
Black vinyl roof
Neidfaktor Alcantara Shift Knob and Boot
OEM RS3 Alcantara Steering Wheel
oCarbon Carbon Fiber Interior Trim
OEM A3 All Weather Mats
OEM First Aid Kit
OEM Black Pearl Audi Sport License Plate Frame

*Wheels:*
OEM 19x8 - winter set
BLK 501 GTR in 19x8.5 with gloss brushed gunmetal centers and polished cleared lips - summer set

*Tires:*
Pirelli Sottozero Serie II winter tires in 19"
Continental ContiSportContact summer tires in 19"

*Modifications awaiting install:* 

*Planned Modifications:*
FMIC
And more...

:beer:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Congrats! I guess none of the four of you put down deposits? I can't imagine you'd be able to jump three spots if they had deposits down?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Congrats! I guess none of the four of you put down deposits? I can't imagine you'd be able to jump three spots if they had deposits down?


Thanks!

So, what he told me in March when I initially reached out is that they'd usually ask for deposits, but since I had bought a car from them previously (wife's Q5 in December of 2012), that they wouldn't need one from me for the allotment list. However with actually placing my order today, I put down a 5% deposit which is refundable if stuff goes wrong, $2500. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Nice! Almost the same as mine. One way to look at Advanced Tech package: With that awesome discount you are getting they are practically paying you to get it. 

From another thread I believe it was Dan who predicted Sepang would be the color of choice for the Vortex crowd. I was hesitant, but now after seeing the color in person and more pictures, I am really liking it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Wiley337 said:


> Nice! Almost the same as mine. One way to look at Advanced Tech package: With that awesome discount you are getting they are practically paying you to get it.
> 
> From another thread I believe it was Dan who predicted Sepang would be the color of choice for the Vortex crowd. I was hesitant, but now after seeing the color in person and more pictures, I am really liking it.


Grumble grumble. Yes, that's me. Still concerned. 

I really just need to get over it. I know they're not going to be ordering them for dealer stock here, and S3s won't be incredibly common, anyway, so I suspect it won't be an issue. Still, I have some other ideas for whenever I am finally able to order.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Grumble grumble. Yes, that's me. Still concerned.
> 
> I really just need to get over it. I know they're not going to be ordering them for dealer stock here, and S3s won't be incredibly common, anyway, so I suspect it won't be an issue. Still, I have some other ideas for whenever I am finally able to order.


Very true, it'll most likely be common online, but in the real world it'll stand out.

My decision came down to the fact that I've had 2 black cars in a row, so I needed a change. My wife's car is ibis white, so I didn't want two white cars in the garage. Silver just blends in too much for me, every Accord, Civic, Corolla, and Camry is silver. I've never been one for red, even though most of the press pics have been red and I think it looks great. As different as it would be to choose beluga brown metallic, there's just something I personally feel would be off about that color on the car. 

Finally, as much as I'd like to do a crazy exclusive color, after ticking the options I feel the car deserves, I don't want to pony up $3k+ extra on a paint choice. I guess I look at it too as a little bonus they included Sepang in the color options as it's normally reserved for RS cars or is exclusive itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Nice! Almost the same as mine. One way to look at Advanced Tech package: With that awesome discount you are getting they are practically paying you to get it.
> 
> From another thread I believe it was Dan who predicted Sepang would be the color of choice for the Vortex crowd. I was hesitant, but now after seeing the color in person and more pictures, I am really liking it.


I like your logic :laugh:

My wife's logic is, you're spending this much, what's another $1,400 for everything... She's not making this easier...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just ordered mine today as well! First on the order list at Audi Beverly Hills. My salesman told me that they were told October 1st will be the arrival date. He said it could be moved up, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. I was heavily considering Sepang blue but I couldn't get myself to do it and ended up going Glacier White. I really wanted the black/magma red interior as well which had a big influence on my decision to go with white.


----------



## Audiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

Shoe37 said:


> I just ordered mine today as well! First on the order list at Audi Beverly Hills. My salesman told me that they were told October 1st will be the arrival date. He said it could be moved up, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. I was heavily considering Sepang blue but I couldn't get myself to do it and ended up going Glacier White. I really wanted the black/magma red interior as well which had a big influence on my decision to go with white.


what are those of you first orderers paying for the car/options? Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I actually didn't discuss price yet, just set the order. I'm going to have to go back in to do that but I'll let you know the details once I do! The only option I added was the B&O and I'm also getting the ACNA discount so my S3 is going to be on the cheaper end.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Audiusa said:


> what are those of you first orderers paying for the car/options? Congratulations!!!


Thanks!

If you look at the pic in my first post it has the pricing penciled in. The order guide posted on other threads will also give you the pricing for options. 

Since it's just the initial order, I've just given a deposit, final purchase/financing and all that won't happen until closer to or at delivery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

*options*

Congratulations again guys!

I am trying to decide +/- on options. The Nav. and some of the other convenience issues and interior lighting is nice but trying to decide if I should save some $$$ and just focus on performance and price out the options separately versus going all in.

What are some of you doing/contemplating who have not ordered and any input on how you got to your decisions on those that have. Everyone's input is always valuable.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Audiusa said:


> Congratulations again guys!
> 
> I am trying to decide +/- on options. The Nav. and some of the other convenience issues and interior lighting is nice but trying to decide if I should save some $$$ and just focus on performance and price out the options separately versus going all in.
> 
> What are some of you doing/contemplating who have not ordered and any input on how you got to your decisions on those that have. Everyone's input is always valuable.


I'm checking every box, but Audi has not yet given me every box to check. I'll be on the sidelines until we get super sport seats with extended nappa leather- or, at worst, full nappa leather on the base sport seats. 

This will be a car I'll keep ten years, and I figure it's just silly to leave off $1,400 in options to save money. The only wildcard really has been ATP. I think it's worth the extra $1,400, though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm checking every box, but Audi has not yet given me every box to check. I'll be on the sidelines until we get super sport seats with extended nappa leather- or, at worst, full nappa leather on the base sport seats.
> 
> This will be a car I'll keep ten years, and I figure it's just silly to leave off $1,400 in options to save money. The only wildcard really has been ATP. I think it's worth the extra $1,400, though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm most likely adding the Advanced Tech after all, I too plan on keeping this car for the long haul, so leaving off $1400 to have all the options at this point doesn't really make sense either. And I am realizing I actually have a justifiable reason for having pre sense front. Being in stop and go traffic on I-66 every day around DC is enough for me. 

Also Dan, I'm pretty much certain it's full Nappa on the sport seats from talking to the sales guy, other than seeing it in the flesh. I'm going to test drive the first S-line that my dealer is getting in this week as well, which will have sport seats. I'll officially confirm it and post up pictures when I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Shoe37 said:


> I actually didn't discuss price yet, just set the order. I'm going to have to go back in to do that but I'll let you know the details once I do! The only option I added was the B&O and I'm also getting the ACNA discount so my S3 is going to be on the cheaper end.


Same here. I didn't discuss pricing either as I want to drive it before I worry about buying it. This will be my first automatic transmission car and I'm not entirely sure I'm going to be ok with that. I also figure the market could be a little different in 2.5 months and I might be able to leverage competitive pricing or get a conquest rebate or something.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoe37 said:


> I just ordered mine today as well! First on the order list at Audi Beverly Hills. My salesman told me that they were told October 1st will be the arrival date. He said it could be moved up, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. I was heavily considering Sepang blue but I couldn't get myself to do it and ended up going Glacier White. I really wanted the black/magma red interior as well which had a big influence on my decision to go with white.


Nice! Congrats man!

I'm hoping sometime in September realistically. I remember reading someone saying that west coast deliveries are about 3 weeks behind east coast, which makes sense in terms of shipping and ports. If that holds true early September or late August sounds about right.

Glacier white looks really good, and with black optics I've seen on Euro cars it's hard to beat. Honestly, the two white cars in the garage is what kept me from it :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Nice! Congrats man!
> 
> I'm hoping sometime in September realistically. I remember reading someone saying that west coast deliveries are about 3 weeks behind east coast, which makes sense in terms of shipping and ports. If that holds true early September or late August sounds about right.
> 
> ...



Thanks, congratulations to you too! This is my first car so I didn't have to worry about any other cars in my garage  I would've loved to add the black optic package if it was an option but it looks like I'm going to have to do that on my own. My dealer recommended a place that does it for a lot of their customers for a good price so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Congrats on being first in line.

As the other thread suggests...add in the ATP. You'll wind up missing it/wishing you had once the car gets here in a few months.

Look at it this way - skip the Starbucks for the next couple of months and you'll have the $1400


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Congrats on being first in line.
> 
> As the other thread suggests...add in the ATP. You'll wind up missing it/wishing you had once the car gets here in a few months.
> 
> Look at it this way - skip the Starbucks for the next couple of months and you'll have the $1400


Thanks!

I agree, over the time of the loan it's such a small portion, especially considering I've checked the other boxes. I just won't get a trenta iced drink at Starbucks :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok, I officially got confirmation that my salesman added the Advanced Technology Package to my order. So based on that I've officially ticked all the boxes. 

My salesman has also added me to their "Owner in Waiting" update list. But I'm not sure what that means. He did say that because the S3 is so new my car will show up as an A3 in these emails. I assume that means he had to select a model in a drop down to register me and the S3 isn't in there yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Ok, I officially got confirmation that my salesman added the Advanced Technology Package to my order. So based on that I've officially ticked all the boxes.
> 
> My salesman has also added me to their "Owner in Waiting" update list. But I'm not sure what that means. He did say that because the S3 is so new my car will show up as an A3 in these emails. I assume that means he had to select a model in a drop down to register me and the S3 isn't in there yet.
> 
> ...


The explanation I heard is that the S3 may be a performance car allocation to start out- so rather than being a trim of the A3, it may be its own model. That may really be what is driving that... idunno. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> The explanation I heard is that the S3 may be a performance car allocation to start out- so rather than being a trim of the A3, it may be its own model. That may really be what is driving that... idunno.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ah, that very well may be the case. All of this still points to them not being prepared for the release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> All of this still points to them not being prepared for the release.


Going on 48 hours since I called Audi Care to ask for one simple answer, even after providing some evidence of my confusion and a link to the thread on this forum. I did get a call yesterday to let me know she'd not forgotten about me, but she was having difficulty locating anyone who could offer a shred of a clue.

Keogh's desk is my next stop. This is asinine.

Ergo, I agree with absolutely zero hesitation.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Going on 48 hours since I called Audi Care to ask for one simple answer, even after providing some evidence of my confusion and a link to the thread on this forum. I did get a call yesterday to let me know she'd not forgotten about me, but she was having difficulty locating anyone who could offer a shred of a clue.
> 
> Keogh's desk is my next stop. This is asinine.
> 
> Ergo, I agree with absolutely zero hesitation.


Yep, while the type of leather isn't a line in the sand for me as it is with you, I completely agree with you that not having that be a fact known to your sales staff when you release order guides is ridiculous. The sales staff at my dealer have a nice inside track to AoA since they're within 5 miles of one another, but even so they seem clueless.

I asked the salesman before going in to order if the super sports would be available and sent him a picture of them. When I went in to order he said he was still looking into it, and that's when he pointed out the discrepancy in the informational packets where it had a picture of them but no code. He said he had asked the corporate contact at their dealer and the guy's answer was, "well what does the product guide say?" Up and down the chain they have no clue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

That being said, I still feel they will be Nappa. Maybe not extended, but Nappa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I asked the salesman before going in to order if the super sports would be available and sent him a picture of them. When I went in to order he said he was still looking into it, and that's when he pointed out the discrepancy in the informational packets where it had a picture of them but no code. He said he had asked the corporate contact at their dealer and the guy's answer was, "well what does the product guide say?" Up and down the chain they have no clue.


That's just downright preposterous


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> That being said, I still feel they will be Nappa. Maybe not extended, but Nappa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to believe. I really do. It would be much simpler if I didn't have sales people telling me that it's "leather seating surfaces" while the swatch book shows fine nappa. The fact that nobody seems to know about this swatch book, well... yeah. 



ChrisFu said:


> That's just downright preposterous


What are you, new? :wave:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the $NA's are there because those items don't cost anything and are included with other options (ATT and ipod cables). I'd ask your salesperson to go back to Audi school


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So the base car is included with...? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> the $NA's are there because those items don't cost anything and are included with other options (ATT and ipod cables). I'd ask your salesperson to go back to Audi school


So the car is free??

And if I add the supplier discount of 6% off, Audi owes me money....this car really is a good value after all! :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I received my first order related email last night, so the process has officially begun. 

Please note the description of my car, specifically the interior....adding to the confusion anyone? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> I received my first order related email last night, so the process has officially begun.
> 
> Please note the description of my car, specifically the interior....adding to the confusion anyone?


I wonder if this is just your particular dealer's system? Has anyone else seen these specific emails?

I haven't seen anything like this, but I did see my Vehicle Order in the Factory System, and it correctly lists an S3 (similar to your order at the start of this thread), which makes me wonder if your dealer just has a fancy email tracking system that hasn't yet been updated to support the S3.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

roblove said:


> I wonder if this is just your particular dealer's system? Has anyone else seen these specific emails?
> 
> I haven't seen anything like this, but I did see my Vehicle Order in the Factory System, and it correctly lists an S3 (similar to your order at the start of this thread), which makes me wonder if your dealer just has a fancy email tracking system that hasn't yet been updated to support the S3.


Yeah, internally they have the S3 and everything listed as you said, but he told me (and I think we discussed it somewhere above) that the S3 isn't in that system for these update emails yet so it would say A3 instead. I'm more referring to the fact that it calls out black seats with diamond stitching.

Also, for what it's worth the email came from [email protected]. This is pure speculation because I know you could make your address anything you want when setting up a system, but I would think their email address would be more dealer specific if that were the case. This seems like more of a corporate system if by nothing else going by the email address.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I received my first order related email last night, so the process has officially begun.
> 
> Please note the description of my car, specifically the interior....adding to the confusion anyone?
> 
> ...


Oh for God sake. This is absolute lunacy.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Yeah, internally they have the S3 and everything listed as you said, but he told me (and I think we discussed it somewhere above) that the S3 isn't in that system for these update emails yet so it would say A3 instead. I'm more referring to the fact that it calls out black seats with diamond stitching.


Yeah. That lines up with the "color chip book" image that I can't get anyone to acknowledge is real.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Oh for God sake. This is absolute lunacy.


Haha, forgive me for laughing. I find it funny how a few months ago Dan was all optimistic giving Audi the benefit of the doubt and sticking up for them and fast forward to now, even he can't take it anymore.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Haha, forgive me for laughing. I find it funny how a few months ago Dan was all optimistic giving Audi the benefit of the doubt and sticking up for them and fast forward to now, even he can't take it anymore.


I don't like to throw anyone under the bus before they present the necessary evidence for me to do so. There are a lot of posts out here from me over the last several months, but I think what you'll find throughout is a common thread of realistic hopes/ expectations in which I give Audi the benefit of the doubt. Some probably read as overly supportive of Audi, but I think by and large, you'll find my tone to be cautiously optimistic with heavy undertones of doubt as necessary. I became far more cynical in the last several weeks after NYIAS came and went with no mention of the S3 and May came and went with no mention of the S3. Audi did that to themselves by showing the S3 at NYIAS in 2013. They have only themselves to blame.

I couldn't take it six months ago. The difference now is that they've removed all doubt about their ineptitude or lack of attention to detail (I still don't truly believe they're inept; rather, I believe that they just don't take the time to focus on the differentiating aspects on which an asipriational luxury brand should place additional focus), and it's hampering my willingness to go forward with the purchase.

To be fair, why should they give a rat's ass? They're logging month after month of record sales with a beyond stale Q7 and an almost as stale Q5. The A4 is near ancient. The volume Q3 isn't even here yet. They have every right to adopt a "screw you, you'll take what we give you and you'll like it" mentality, and I have every right to adopt a "screw you right back, I'm not buying unless you can provide at least a shred of completeness in detail regarding equipment levels." I can see both sides, but I feel the reality is that they're dropping the ball on something very, very simple that would require little effort to rectify. Again, they're on the hook for a "higher standard" on something like this because they're Audi. I'd expect the same higher level of detail from BMW, Mercedes, Lexus, and Acura, as well, FWIW.

JR- let me know if you want me to remove this; I will. I don't want to derail your thread. :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I don't like to throw anyone under the bus before they present the necessary evidence for me to do so. There are a lot of posts out here from me over the last several months, but I think what you'll find throughout is a common thread of realistic hopes/ expectations in which I give Audi the benefit of the doubt. Some probably read as overly supportive of Audi, but I think by and large, you'll find my tone to be cautiously optimistic with heavy undertones of doubt as necessary. I became far more cynical in the last several weeks after NYIAS came and went with no mention of the S3 and May came and went with no mention of the S3. Audi did that to themselves by showing the S3 at NYIAS in 2013. They have only themselves to blame.
> 
> I couldn't take it six months ago. The difference now is that they've removed all doubt about their ineptitude or lack of attention to detail (I still don't truly believe they're inept; rather, I believe that they just don't take the time to focus on the differentiating aspects on which an asipriational luxury brand should place additional focus), and it's hampering my willingness to go forward with the purchase.
> 
> ...


No worries :thumbup: I think this is how a lot of us feel. :banghead:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I have my commission number... Is that useful in any way for tracking my car? This email system which I'm subscribed to is nice, but I guess what I'm asking is there any way for me to use information which I have (commission number) to track smaller updates which would ultimately give me a delivery date? Or is that something I would just need to bug my dealer about?

*Edit: I think I answered my own question searching through random old threads on Audizine. Looks like you have to go through the dealer as they can see the updates through accessaudi.com.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

The order thank-you email is clearly just boilerplate with variable text. The fact they accidentally included "diamond stitching" seems like its going to make for some very disappointed buyers.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> The order thank-you email is clearly just boilerplate with variable text. The fact they accidentally included "diamond stitching" seems like its going to make for some very disappointed buyers.


I agree on what the email is, the question is why or who added the diamond stitch description. Does the salesman just type something in? I'm reaching out to him about it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Is it accidental, though? I'm referring to the "swatch book" photo...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Is it accidental, though? I'm referring to the "swatch book" photo...


I'm with you Dan, it validates another piece of evidence which is why I wonder if it's intended or accidental.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Well consider, AoA didn't even take the time to update their auto-gen email system to reflect the fact that you bought an S3, so the odds that they would have updated the same system to remove mention of the "Diamond Stitching" seats when, in fact, they were cut from the current availability are essentially zero.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> Well consider, AoA didn't even take the time to update their auto-gen email system to reflect the fact that you bought an S3, so the odds that they would have updated the same system to remove mention of the "Diamond Stitching" seats when, in fact, they were cut from the current availability are essentially zero.


This is all speculation, which was kind of my point...But I'd counter that by saying so they only have super sport seats pre-populated even though I didn't order those? Maybe my sales guy clicked the wrong thing even though that's not what I ordered? I don't know. That's why I said I'm reaching out to him.

I'm not disagreeing with you at all, it's more just pointing out that we don't know what the truth is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I think we had relatively certainly established that Audi intended to offer the Diamond Stitch seats in the US market based upon numerous photos, brochures, and all of the show cars being equipped as such. (Maybe even as standard equipment last year)

Unfortunately, all indications point to yet another in a long line of ****-ups and the SS seats missing US federalization certification in time for launch, and therefore a delayed availability. Now since the seats were always intended to be available at launch, and appear to be a viable option at week 45 (or so), it makes sense that the text referring to them might inadvertently be used with customers orders well before week 45. 

Whatever intern that had been assigned to ensure the code of those emails was up to date and accurate.....well let's just say he probably got a good atta-boy for doing it in "typical Audi fashion" :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu;85825125
Whatever intern that had been assigned to ensure the code of those emails was up to date and accurate.....well let's just say he probably got a good atta-boy for doing it in "typical Audi fashion" :laugh:[/QUOTE said:


> I agree :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I don't like to throw anyone under the bus before they present the necessary evidence for me to do so. There are a lot of posts out here from me over the last several months, but I think what you'll find throughout is a common thread of realistic hopes/ expectations in which I give Audi the benefit of the doubt. Some probably read as overly supportive of Audi, but I think by and large, you'll find my tone to be cautiously optimistic with heavy undertones of doubt as necessary. I became far more cynical in the last several weeks after NYIAS came and went with no mention of the S3 and May came and went with no mention of the S3. Audi did that to themselves by showing the S3 at NYIAS in 2013. They have only themselves to blame.
> 
> I couldn't take it six months ago. The difference now is that they've removed all doubt about their ineptitude or lack of attention to detail (I still don't truly believe they're inept; rather, I believe that they just don't take the time to focus on the differentiating aspects on which an asipriational luxury brand should place additional focus), and it's hampering my willingness to go forward with the purchase.
> 
> ...


Oh I 100% agree with you. This is exactly what I mean, the way a company communicates with its potential customers means a lot. As time went on, we all kind of got the feeling that Audi was clearly aiming this car at the casual "brand whore" type of buyer rather than enthusiasts. 

So the lack of exposure for the S3 doesn't surprise me but I also see it as a huge missed opportunity. They are failing to see it as an opportunity to bring enthusiasts to the brand.

Jr sorry for the offtopic post.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

DaLeadBull said:


> Oh I 100% agree with you. This is exactly what I mean, the way a company communicates with its potential customers means a lot. As time went on, we all kind of got the feeling that Audi was clearly aiming this car at the casual "brand whore" type of buyer rather than enthusiasts.
> 
> So the lack of exposure for the S3 doesn't surprise me but I also see it as a huge missed opportunity. They are failing to see it as an opportunity to bring enthusiasts to the brand.
> 
> Jr sorry for the offtopic post.


No worries man, totally agree with you :thumbsup:

This car is all about volume, so the low volume part of it isn't as important. And as we've all pointed out before, every month Audi is breaking sales records, so I just don't think they're worried. The Germans lately in general seem to be constantly competing with each other for sales # crowns. Whether that's a good or bad thing is another discussion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

So we're essentially paying almost 50k and don't know what we are getting? Sounds fun.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

chrixx said:


> So we're essentially paying almost 50k and don't know what we are getting? Sounds fun.


Eh, I know what I'm getting. The question is more about confusing language from Audi and if/when the super sport seats are available. Which I didn't order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

*Knowledge is Power*

Jrwamp, just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I lucked upon this when I was doing research on the S3. I lurked for a week lol...but I said what the hell, might as well join the fun.

My Audi salesman is great but there's just a lot of stuff he does not know. So when I am able to go in with a wealth of knowledge, I feel good, and lol so does he. Some salespeople strongly dislike it when you know more than they do about the product, but lucky for me its the opposite.

Knowing about some the confusion coming from AOA as allowed me to make a more informed decision on my purchase (I guess, actually delay). I cannot express how peeved I would be to have ordered the car with everything I want only to get the wrong seats! 

My ideal order:

2.0 TFSI, 4 CYL., 292 HP, 8VS51L, $41,100
Destination Charge (subject to change, add to all orders), ,$895
Prestige, WPT, $5,900
Advanced Technology package, PPZ, $1,400
19" 5-double-spoke-Star-design wheels with 235/35 summer tires/Audi magnetic ride, PPT,$1,500
Rear side airbags, 4X4, $350
Front license plate holder, 6W3, $0
Panther Black Crystal Effect, H8H8, $550
Super Sport seats ??  :sly: 
Black optics??

So yea, thanks again to you and Dan Halen...for the info!!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

We can order together in October or November. 

Super sport will be worth the wait. That extended leather really, really adds to the interior, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> We can order together in October or November.
> 
> Super sport will be worth the wait. That extended leather really, really adds to the interior, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


:laugh: :highfive!!

I sat is the A3 with sport seats and I just couldn't get the super sport seats out of my head. Ordering October/November would mean a probable delivery date of February or March, not accounting for delays and bad weather? 

Do you run into the issue of MY15 and MY16 changeovers?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep- early March, conservatively speaking. I believe the MY changeover is week 22, so we shouldn't be at any real risk. I'm hearing week 2 on SOP for the SS seats.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

lostnspace said:


> :laugh: :highfive!!
> 
> I sat is the A3 with sport seats and I just couldn't get the super sport seats out of my head. Ordering October/November would mean a probable delivery date of February or March, not accounting for delays and bad weather?
> 
> Do you run into the issue of MY15 and MY16 changeovers?



GROUP ORDER!!! EURO DELIVERY ? AHAHahhaah


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep- early March, conservatively speaking. I believe the MY changeover is week 22, so we shouldn't be at any real risk. I'm hearing week 2 on SOP for the SS seats.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I will be on here lurking! My dealership is taking delivery of a S3 in August, and I can't want to test drive it.



T1no said:


> GROUP ORDER!!! EURO DELIVERY ? AHAHahhaah


LOL...I was just looking a Euro delivery package...its tempting...but I don't want to be in Germany in February or March lol. May at the earliest so I can actually drive the car, I am just not thinking Germany has mild winters.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Here I go away for the weekend over the 4th and come back to all this :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

lostnspace said:


> Jrwamp, just wanted to say thank you for this thread. I lucked upon this when I was doing research on the S3. I lurked for a week lol...but I said what the hell, might as well join the fun.
> 
> My Audi salesman is great but there's just a lot of stuff he does not know. So when I am able to go in with a wealth of knowledge, I feel good, and lol so does he. Some salespeople strongly dislike it when you know more than they do about the product, but lucky for me its the opposite.
> 
> ...


No problem! I'm glad to hear this conversation and info is helping someone out! When I bought my GTI I did so before I was on these forums, and after realizing the wealth of knowledge on here I felt the need to do it for my next car purchase. And hopefully by pooling all of our conversations together with salespeople we can get some sort of definitive truth on questions we all have.

Those SS seats have been so up in the air with me, but I've cooled on them enough to be ok without them. I don't fault anyone for waiting on them, they look great. But for me the big thing was the amount of bolstering provided. And once I realized that the SS seats don't provide much more than the standard sport seats it mentally got me over absolutely having to get them. My wife has Milano leather in her Q5, and I have absolutely no problems with it at all, so even less reason for me to not freak out about it with having day in and day out first hand experience with it. It's just a nice place to be, so the S3 with it shouldn't be any different. Is Nappa nicer? Of course. Am I going to lose sleep over my leather? Nah. It's not like Milano is garbage :laugh:

There's going to be a part of me that is jealous of that panther black. Looking at brokensaint's already has the jealousy tingling. I love black, but as Dan stated it takes a lot more maintenance. If I hadn't had 2 black cars in a row already I'd probably be all over it however!

I'll keep the updates coming as I get more info, I'm assuming my build week information will be the next up for me in the process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

lostnspace said:


> LOL...I was just looking a Euro delivery package...its tempting...but I don't want to be in Germany in February or March lol. May at the earliest so I can actually drive the car, I am just not thinking Germany has mild winters.


You know what would kill me with Euro delivery? Being teased with my car. Getting to drive it around Europe would be amazing...but then having to drop it off to be shipped to the US would be them taking my toy away from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> You know what would kill me with Euro delivery? Being teased with my car. Getting to drive it around Europe would be amazing...but then having to drop it off to be shipped to the US would be them taking my toy away from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just don't want a bunch of miles on the car before I have a chance to do the new car prep and get the protective film applied to the front. I'll never be a good candidate for Euro delivery. Oh well.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I just don't want a bunch of miles on the car before I have a chance to do the new car prep and get the protective film applied to the front. I'll never be a good candidate for Euro delivery. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Good call, bug splatters and then sitting on a ship wouldn't sit well with me either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I asked my sales guy about updates on the status of my car. Obviously I know I'm not getting it tomorrow, but wanted to see a general idea on when to expect it in order to plan parting out/selling my current car. 

He told me (as I already knew) that Audi's inventory management system isn't set up for the public, and that they get updates on incoming cars on Monday, so that's typically when he would see updates on the status of ordered cars. 










Basically, he said for me to feel free to check in at any time and he'd give me an update. This probably isn't news to many of you who are more 'in the know' insiders, but I figured I'd share for those like me who are new at ordering a car instead of picking it up off the lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got my vin last week. And it's already on the ship. Should be seeing it second week of August 😁😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

momo77 said:


> I got my vin last week. And it's already on the ship. Should be seeing it second week of August 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn lucky Canadians... :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

momo77 said:


> I got my vin last week. And it's already on the ship. Should be seeing it second week of August 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I may not have to wait too much longer than that. :sly:


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I emailed my salesman the other day and he told me that the S3 is currently excluded from all discount programs (Audi Club, Supplier, etc.). Has anyone else heard this? He said that might change as it gets closer to release but that doesn't sound very promising..


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoe37 said:


> I emailed my salesman the other day and he told me that the S3 is currently excluded from all discount programs (Audi Club, Supplier, etc.). Has anyone else heard this? He said that might change as it gets closer to release but that doesn't sound very promising..


I got supplier on mine. Sounds like he's trying to keep your price high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> I got supplier on mine. Sounds like he's trying to keep your price high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm that would bother me. Maybe I should start shopping around a little more then. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Shoe37 said:


> Hmm that would bother me. Maybe I should start shopping around a little more then. Thanks for letting me know.


Is this your first time shopping with this dealership or salesperson? Usually being a repeat buyer means incentives and the dealer willing doing a bit more to keep you happy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

lostnspace said:


> Is this your first time shopping with this dealership or salesperson? Usually being a repeat buyer means incentives and the dealer willing doing a bit more to keep you happy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would think supplier should still be able to kick in for this car, it's not an R8 or anything. But you may have a point there, I've bought a car from my dealership before (a year and a half ago) so who knows. Point is, if I got supplier there's no rule against them giving it out, just seems like your dealer being stingy to me. They should care more about their reputation as a luxury dealer and their level of service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoe37 said:


> Hmm that would bother me. Maybe I should start shopping around a little more then. Thanks for letting me know.


And no problem man, in my opinion I'd push the issue or talk to someone else/another dealer about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

lostnspace said:


> Is this your first time shopping with this dealership or salesperson? Usually being a repeat buyer means incentives and the dealer willing doing a bit more to keep you happy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, this is my first car purchase so I've never dealt with them before. He seemed like a really honest person, though, so I'm not sure why he's saying that these discounts aren't offered when other people are able to get them. I'll try talking to a few other dealerships and see if I can get any more information.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Shoe37 said:


> Yes, this is my first car purchase so I've never dealt with them before. He seemed like a really honest person, though, so I'm not sure why he's saying that these discounts aren't offered when other people are able to get them. I'll try talking to a few other dealerships and see if I can get any more information.


I would definitely shop around then, since you have no prior relationship with your salesperson/dealership. It seems strange that he wouldn't at least entertain the notion of a discount. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just checked in with my sales guy, my car was "released for production" on 7/19 but no dates have been assigned yet. 

He also stated that all the S3's on the east coast were updated on 7/19. Looks like the factory is starting to begin the process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> Just checked in with my sales guy, my car was "released for production" on 7/19 but no dates have been assigned yet.
> 
> He also stated that all the S3's on the east coast were updated on 7/19. Looks like the factory is starting to begin the process.


This mirrors what my SA told me: 7/19 saw all the first-wave of orders move from the dealer order list to the factory production system.

My SA also thinks we'll get another update this week, hopefully with a build date. Fingers crossed. The December ETA posted on the other thread is unfortunate. I'm hoping for 60-ish days e.g. we could see the car late September on the east coast.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

roblove said:


> This mirrors what my SA told me: 7/19 saw all the first-wave of orders move from the dealer order list to the factory production system.
> 
> My SA also thinks we'll get another update this week, hopefully with a build date. Fingers crossed. The December ETA posted on the other thread is unfortunate. I'm hoping for 60-ish days e.g. we could see the car late September on the east coast.


Late September is my hope as well, unless they're just so backed up with demand that they can't crank the cars out fast enough. 

I guess on the 11th my car was already in the factory order bank from a past email from my SA. The 19th had it moved to "ready for production." So I'm assuming those are two different steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Late September is my hope as well, unless they're just so backed up with demand that they can't crank the cars out fast enough.
> 
> I guess on the 11th my car was already in the factory order bank from a past email from my SA. *The 19th had it moved to "ready for production.*" So I'm assuming those are two different steps.
> 
> ...


I want to say production is imminent- as in, within two weeks or so. I can't find it as it was mentioned in passing on ASN, but I seem to recall that the "ready for production" indicator only shows up once they've shored up the assembly schedule for the upcoming couple weeks.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I want to say production is imminent- as in, within two weeks or so. I can't find it as it was mentioned in passing on ASN, but I seem to recall that the "ready for production" indicator only shows up once they've shored up the assembly schedule for the upcoming couple weeks.


Whoops, I meant to write *released for production. Not ready for production. Don't know if that makes a difference. 

My bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

No dates yet, ordered June 21st :banghead:

The positive from the email however:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Will race ya to first Sepang Jrwamp! You probably will win though as I would imagine you have a port of call closer to you than I do in Raleigh.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> Will race ya to first Sepang Jrwamp! You probably will win though as I would imagine you have a port of call closer to you than I do in Raleigh.


You have a build date though, right Xanlith? So Sepang Blue can't explain jrwamp's lack of date.

jrwamp, I wonder if your SA just needs to get off his ass and look at the computer? The rest of us all seem to have gotten dates and I'd be surprised if you are somehow special.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

roblove said:


> You have a build date though, right Xanlith? So Sepang Blue can't explain jrwamp's lack of date.
> 
> jrwamp, I wonder if your SA just needs to get off his ass and look at the computer? The rest of us all seem to have gotten dates and I'd be surprised if you are somehow special.




That's what I'm wondering....I was the first order at my dealer and my car was "released for production" on 7/19. There's no way my dealer didn't have any allocations, either. I'll just start asking every week now instead of bi-weekly.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Yep I have a build date after I pestered him this morning. He says the Ice Silver with black/magma interior car which is not a launch edition just got on the boat the last few days so looking forward to seeing it towards the first part of Sept.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if it is actually based on anything real though. Like maybe an option is delaying it? Do you all have Prestige or missing any options? I think we've confirmed it's not the paint.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> Will race ya to first Sepang Jrwamp! You probably will win though as I would imagine you have a port of call closer to you than I do in Raleigh.


Brunswick, GA, no? I believe I remember hearing that our region pulls from Brunswick, at least.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

> I wonder if it is actually based on anything real though. Like maybe an option is delaying it? Do you all have Prestige or missing any options? I think we've confirmed it's not the paint.


I'm Premium+, actually. A fairly barebones order:

2015 Audi S3 Premium+ 8VS51L
Monsoon Gray Metallic 0C0C	
Black w/dark silver stitching interior	XG
Front license plate holder 6W3

Order placed 6/23, released to manufacturing 7/20, build 9/1.

I was order #1 at my dealer and they claim the first in New England.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Brunswick, GA, no? I believe I remember hearing that our region pulls from Brunswick, at least.


No idea. If thats true though I have to imagine Fairfax has a port closer than Brunswick is to me. There's like eleventy billion ports in the Chesapeake. 

As far as my config its fully loaded short of Super sport seats of course. Right now I just want to sit in the Sport seats and see if I can handle them. If I can't I'm not sure I can hold out with one car and a motorcycle through the winter to wait for the Super Sport seats.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

*New Member*

Hello,

I have been lurking the website since early June when I put a deposit down for the last allocation of a Sepang Blue S3. I received a build date of August 25 as of last week. Expected date to arrive in Canada late September and expected pick up should but early October.

Lots of great info on here and I am happy to see that there are quite a few mods available for the S3 already.

Just curious if anyone in Ontario Canada that has also placed an order for a S3 as well?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

KingoftheWok said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been lurking the website since early June when I put a deposit down for the last allocation of a Sepang Blue S3. I received a build date of August 25 as of last week. Expected date to arrive in Canada late September and expected pick up should but early October.
> 
> ...


Yep quite a few folks in Canada here with S3 orders. I think one of them has had his S3 sitting in Halifax for a few weeks already. The US cars are about 2 months behind the Canadian cars unfortunately so we have a much different race here.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

My S3 is in halifax for 2 weeks now. Will only be deliver on august 25th. In quebec, not in Ontario ...


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Yes, ordered back in April and still nothing. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Tintin78 said:


> Yes, ordered back in April and still nothing. Don't get your hopes up.


Did you actually get an allocation or was a deposit just placed? Did your dealer give you any build dates?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

KingoftheWok said:


> Did you actually get an allocation or was a deposit just placed? Did your dealer give you any build dates?


That's what I'm wondering, my hopes are up because my car is actually moving through the system.... His situation sounds like all the T's weren't crossed and i's weren't dotted.

Also, I fully don't understand the funkiness of how the Canadian orders are happening.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> That's what I'm wondering, my hopes are up because my car is actually moving through the system.... His situation sounds like all the T's weren't crossed and i's weren't dotted.
> 
> Also, I fully don't understand the funkiness of how the Canadian orders are happening.


Thats what I'm thinking as well but if he placed an order in April then that should secure him an allocation unless they didnt have them even at that point.

I went first week of June and my dealer told me they had 3 allocations, I went back the next weekend and they only had 1 left so I immediately placed a deposit.

I would confirm with the dealer if they actually gave you an allocation but seems like most people that have ordered in Canada are expecting deliveries around September/October.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Can't comment on allocation but was told that my order was pulled to the factory on May 13th. Have also been told that this model can't be added to Audi tracker yet as it's so new.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Tintin78 said:


> Can't comment on allocation but was told that my order was pulled to the factory on May 13th. Have also been told that this model can't be added to Audi tracker yet as it's so new.


My understanding and correct me if I'm wrong, Audi started taking orders in Canada in the month of June. So if you put a deposit in April and the order was sent for production in May, they may have been just sitting on the order this whole time and actually placed the order in June. Hence the dates they are giving you are not lining up.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

*If a dealer isn't honoring a discount, go to another dealer.

I am getting my ACNA discount and my loyalty, already confirmed by my sales rep. I will gladly direct anyone to my rep to order or purchase.*

Just PM me so I don't highjack this thread.:wave:


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Finally back on track. Spoke to the dealer again and have a production week of August 4th. So should be screaming around SW Ontario and W NY by mid-Sept.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Tintin78 said:


> Finally back on track. Spoke to the dealer again and have a production week of August 4th. So should be screaming around SW Ontario and W NY by mid-Sept.


Nice, that's good to hear! So was he just not providing you updates? Or were you not reaching out to him?


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Nice, that's good to hear! So was he just not providing you updates? Or were you not reaching out to him?


Trust me, I've been all over him like a rash. I just find it amazing that no one at AoA or Audi Canada knows what's going on. The info on this forum always seems to keep me a week or two ahead of the dealership.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I just got back from holidays thinking my car will be here. My dealer told me that my car is in Halifax and won't be shipped out until the the week of the 18th because they want to get the q3 and a3 cabs out before the s3


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> No dates yet, ordered June 21st :banghead:
> 
> The positive from the email however:


is this audi of tysons? i'd like to go take a look at those launch S3's when they get them in.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

momo77 said:


> I just got back from holidays thinking my car will be here. My dealer told me that my car is in Halifax and won't be shipped out until the the week of the 18th because they want to get the q3 and a3 cabs out before the s3


That sucks. That's 3 weeks in Halifax isn't it? Are you in Ontario? If so, how long does it take to transport it from Nova Scotia? Also, how long did it take from your build week to port?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fries_ahoy said:


> is this audi of tysons? i'd like to go take a look at those launch S3's when they get them in.


Yep, Tyson's. I'll keep you posted as I'm going to keep bugging them about my order status.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Tintin78 said:


> That sucks. That's 3 weeks in Halifax isn't it? Are you in Ontario? If so, how long does it take to transport it from Nova Scotia? Also, how long did it take from your build week to port?


Yeah it's been about three weeks in Halifax. No I'm in Vancouver the west coast so it's gonna be while until I see my car. It took about 5 weeks to port from build week. But it's annoying to know that my car is just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

momo77 said:


> Yeah it's been about three weeks in Halifax. No I'm in Vancouver the west coast so it's gonna be while until I see my car. It took about 5 weeks to port from build week. But it's annoying to know that my car is just sitting around collecting dust.


Do they leave the cars out to bake in the elements?


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Yep, Tyson's. I'll keep you posted as I'm going to keep bugging them about my order status.


nice, thanks

the black and red interior dosent really appeal to me. but i'd like to take a look at them.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fries_ahoy said:


> nice, thanks
> 
> the black and red interior dosent really appeal to me. but i'd like to take a look at them.


Agreed, I think it'll only look good with certain exterior colors...none of which I'm interested in. Since I ordered Sepang, I thought about the black with silver accents, but decided to play it safe with all black.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Welp, got my dates this morning from my sales guy. So looking at about 2 months from now. And of course, the *dates subject to change* message as well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Almost a month from it being loaded to it being delivered. Ouch.

Looks like you got build week 38? If so at best I'll see mine on Oct. 13th and thats assuming they don't send multiple build weeks together on one ship.

Meh.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Almost a month from it being loaded to it being delivered. Ouch.
> 
> Looks like you got build week 38? If so at best I'll see mine on Oct. 13th and thats assuming they don't send multiple build weeks together on one ship.
> 
> Meh.


Yeah, I thought that seemed like a large gap based on everyone else's build information. It seems like everyone had a month from build week to delivery. Mine has more of a breakdown, but it's a month from putting it on the boat to delivery. And like you said, I'm assuming my build week is 37(Sept 8th) or 38(Sept 15th). I'm not sure how long it takes to go from factory to ship.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Agreed, I think it'll only look good with certain exterior colors...none of which I'm interested in. Since I ordered Sepang, I thought about the black with silver accents, but decided to play it safe with all black.


red interior never appealed to me, even on lighter colored cars, not a big fan. we'll see how it looks with the gray.

i cant buy another gray audi though :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fries_ahoy said:


> red interior never appealed to me, even on lighter colored cars, not a big fan. we'll see how it looks with the gray.
> 
> i cant buy another gray audi though :laugh:


Gray Audi's are a dime a dozen around where I live, it would blend in way too much to me. Plus...it's Sepangggggg. :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So this just happened. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

is that a regular notification they provide when they build your car?

My dealer told me my build date is August 25 which is today and I wondered if I would get one too.... I certainly hope so, definitely would make my day.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

KingoftheWok said:


> is that a regular notification they provide when they build your car?
> 
> My dealer told me my build date is August 25 which is today and I wondered if I would get one too.... I certainly hope so, definitely would make my day.


When I ordered my car they added me to an email notification system. It's pretty basic on what it tells me, but it's something:










If this signifies my build week, it's earlier than I anticipated since I got an earlier email saying that it would be loaded at the European port on 9/22. So a month from build week to Euro port?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

*She is here!!*

Hi everyone,

Little introduction, I live in Ontario and Quebec. I used to own an A3 2006 2.0T with APR stage 2. 

Last year we secured a spot for the new S3 and thinking that it was to replace my old A3 but couldn't wait and I needed a bigger vehicle so exchange the old one for a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Diesel. 

Got the 1st allocation at my dealer and 5 min later we placed our order.

Audi S3 Technik, Sepang Blue with black interior, magnetic ride and LED Headlight but not the Technology package  The girlfriend doesn't like it. She is not even sure she will like the car since it's not a manual shifter. But the car is going to be her's now.

The car has landed at my dealer last friday and we are picking it up TODAY!!!!!! 

I got into a little fight with her brother few weeks ago, he own a 2007 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 and was telling him that on acceleration the Audi is faster then his. He refuse to acknowledge.

This is what my sales rep sent me on friday.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

did they deliver it to your house?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome, Congrats! 

It might make sense for you to create a new thread with that post. I'm not trying to imply anything, just simply you will probably get more people seeing it if you create your own post for it.

Also, what in particular does she not like about it? Just that it's not a manual?


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi jrwamp, Hi Tekmo,

sorry about that. I didn't want to troll your post. I just wanted to share my excitement with fellow S3 owners and future owners. 

My girlfriend has German blood and she is a purist. Manual all the way! So yah, she is not sure about the S Tronic tranny. But sadly the only other option was the Golf R, which is not as refined as a S3. 

Tekmo, no they didn't delivered at our place. I can't figure out where these pictures were taken, but it definitely not look like my dealer.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fantome said:


> Hi jrwamp, Hi Tekmo,
> 
> sorry about that. I didn't want to troll your post. I just wanted to share my excitement with fellow S3 owners and future owners.
> 
> ...


No worries! Like I said, I really don't care, just saying it might make more sense to create your own if you're going to want to keep updating your progress to share with everyone. People always love something new to read .

I'm of the same mindset when it comes to the Golf R, I wanted something a little more refined and having a little more comfort than the VW. I have a mk6 GTI right now, and love the dsg on mine which makes me have no issues with the s-tronic though. I've just always wanted an S3, even before I had my mk6 GTI....so now that we have the chance it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

We definitely think the same. I secure my spot for an S3 over a year ago. There was already 2 persons before us, but when it came to order, we ended up first. We are picking it up at 6 tonight and I can't wait. I will, for sure get a few pics in the showroom.

Also, I forgot to say, the girlfriend doesn't like the adaptive cruise control. But now, she is thinking that we should've order the red calipers and adaptive cruise control. Too late


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fantome said:


> We definitely think the same. I secure my spot for an S3 over a year ago. There was already 2 persons before us, but when it came to order, we ended up first. We are picking it up at 6 tonight and I can't wait. I will, for sure get a few pics in the showroom.
> 
> Also, I forgot to say, the girlfriend doesn't like the adaptive cruise control. But now, she is thinking that we should've order the red calipers and adaptive cruise control. Too late


Same here, there were 3 in front of me on the list, but I ended up being the first one to order. And I initially didn't order the Advanced Tech package which included adaptive cruise control, but decided to add it a week later before my order progressed. I figured it would be worth it in all the heavy interstate traffic in the area where I live.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Same here, there were 3 in front of me on the list, but I ended up being the first one to order. And I initially didn't order the Advanced Tech package which included adaptive cruise control, but decided to add it a week later before my order progressed. I figured it would be worth it in all the heavy interstate traffic in the area where I live.


You won't regret getting it. I have it on the Jeep and I seriously can't imagine not having it.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

fantome said:


> You won't regret getting it. I have it on the Jeep and I seriously can't imagine not having it.


I think the adaptive cruise (especially bumper to bumper traffic with stop and go, as well as pre-sense collision damage reduction/avoidance) in the Audi Adv Tech Package is one of the defining features for a modern car. As well as keyless entry, and generally things on the convenience package. And more specifically for the S3 I think the key differentiator features are the Adv Tech Package and Magride coupled with Drive Select. The A3 Advanced MMI is also pretty high on the list with relatively deep Internet capabilities (dynamic maps, wifi hot spot, social integration, MMI app on your phone, etc.). Of course all these things come with a price, and it is the usual trade-offs and personal situation on selecting options.


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Gray Audi's are a dime a dozen around where I live,


i've got a house in alexandria 

flew into DCA yesterday and what's in the daily parking garage as i'm walking to my car...gray RS5

it'll definitely have to be sepang :laugh:


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> When I ordered my car they added me to an email notification system. It's pretty basic on what it tells me, but it's something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! When I placed my A3 order on 7/3, my SA said he would add me to the same notification system, but I never received anything despite it being built the week of 8/8. I asked about it and he said the system wasn't ready in time. It was "Factory Inspected" on 8/8 and "Ship Loaded" on 8/18, so I doubt it would take a month for yours to be loaded. I was able to figure out which ship it was on (based on knowing it was going from Emden to Davisville, RI, and the shipping companies schedule), and I tracked it from the port. Just today it appeared near Nova Scotia. According to my estimated dates it should arrive in Davisville on 8/29.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

link1305 said:


> Nice! When I placed my A3 order on 7/3, my SA said he would add me to the same notification system, but I never received anything despite it being built the week of 8/8. I asked about it and he said the system wasn't ready in time. It was "Factory Inspected" on 8/8 and "Ship Loaded" on 8/18, so I doubt it would take a month for yours to be loaded. I was able to figure out which ship it was on (based on knowing it was going from Emden to Davisville, RI, and the shipping companies schedule), and I tracked it from the port. Just today it appeared near Nova Scotia. According to my estimated dates it should arrive in Davisville on 8/29.


So 10 days from build to European port, then 11 days from European port to US port? Looks like my dates are on the conservative side then.

So your build week was 8/8, AND it was factory inspected on 8/8? Or do you mean your build week was 8/4? 8/4 would've been Monday.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> So 10 days from build to European port, then 11 days from European port to US port? Looks like my dates are on the conservative side then.
> 
> So your build week was 8/8, AND it was factory inspected on 8/8? Or do you mean your build week was 8/4? 8/4 would've been Monday.


In July he told me that it has a production week of 8/11, but when I asked for the status on 8/12 the internal site showed Factory Inspected on 8/8, so apparently it was built a few days early.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Awesome, Congrats!
> 
> It might make sense for you to create a new thread with that post. I'm not trying to imply anything, just simply you will probably get more people seeing it if you create your own post for it.
> 
> Also, what in particular does she not like about it? Just that it's not a manual?


jrwamp, update to your question. You should've seen the look on our face while driving the car. She had tears in her eyes. Tears of joy! So I guess she kind of like the car hahaha! It's bad for me tho, she always want to drive it now :banghead:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fantome said:


> jrwamp, update to your question. You should've seen the look on our face while driving the car. She had tears in her eyes. Tears of joy! So I guess she kind of like the car hahaha! It's bad for me tho, she always want to drive it now :banghead:


My wife really likes her Q5 right now, so she never really wants to drive my GTI. My car is sort of our 'second' car now. Once I get the S3 though, she'll probably want to drive it a little more since it's the new car in the garage. She likes the quickness of my GTI and it's fun for her, so I bet the S3 will be the same. She usually doesn't want to drive my cars though because she knows how much I baby them, and is afraid of messing them up. :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

link1305 said:


> I was able to figure out which ship it was on (based on knowing it was going from Emden to Davisville, RI


I went by the dealer to test drive a launch edition for fun yesterday, and found out my dealer uses Brunswick, GA as it's port. I figured I was far enough north to use a Northeastern port, so it came as a surprise. Not that it matters, just an interesting factoid to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I went by the dealer to test drive a launch edition for fun yesterday, and found out my dealer uses Brunswick, GA as it's port. I figured I was far enough north to use a Northeastern port, so it came as a surprise. Not that it matters, just an interesting factoid to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you enjoy your test drive?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I ended up test driving a launch edition yesterday afternoon, and all I can say is it made me more impatient waiting for my car to arrive. :banghead:

The s-tronic(dsg) feels light years ahead of the one on my mk6 GTI, rev matching in sport mode is so crisp, and shifts are even more seamless than with my dsg. 

The drive select settings with magride alone made the car feel worth it. It surprised me how much of a noticeable difference the different modes changed the car's dynamics.

There's been enough posts from others with impressions similar to mine, so I'll just leave it here with a couple pictures I took.

Also, I thought the magma red was on the "cobra hood" part of the seats... So this surprised me. The silver inserts someone else posted were similar to the seats below as well, but I swear the order guide when I placed my order had the colored part being the outer leather. Either way, I ordered all black, but the difference just stood out to me.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> *I think the adaptive cruise (especially bumper to bumper traffic with stop and go, as well as pre-sense collision damage reduction/avoidance) in the Audi Adv Tech Package is one of the defining features for a modern car.* As well as keyless entry, and generally things on the convenience package. *And more specifically for the S3 I think the key differentiator features are the Adv Tech Package and Magride coupled with Drive Select.* The A3 Advanced MMI is also pretty high on the list with relatively deep Internet capabilities (dynamic maps, wifi hot spot, social integration, MMI app on your phone, etc.). Of course all these things come with a price, and it is the usual trade-offs and personal situation on selecting options.


I completely agree.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> Did you enjoy your test drive?


See above


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> The drive select settings with magride alone made the car feel worth it. It surprised me how much of a noticeable difference the different modes changed the car's dynamics.


This is what I was hoping to hear. Thanks Jrwamp.



jrwamp said:


> I ended up test driving a launch edition yesterday afternoon, and all I can say is it made me more impatient waiting for my car to arrive. :banghead:


I bet! Hang in there. Right there with you on the wait. I am not sure if it is better or worse that I have not taken a test drive!


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

The inverted seat colors is a surprise. They look completely different from the Euro models. Why does Audi do things like that to America?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

chrixx said:


> The inverted seat colors is a surprise. They look completely different from the Euro models. Why does Audi do things like that to America?


See, here's where my blood pressure goes to a ****ing 190/120...

One could rationally assume that we didn't get fine nappa leather as an option in the base car because Audi was trying to minimize the number of SKUs in the bin and was just going to give us the ROW dual-color seat skins in an effort to not further fragment the BOM. So you mean to tell me that, now they've created another damn SKU for the US market, yet they still couldn't be bothered to make a concession and offer fine nappa as a compromise for screwing the pooch on the fine nappa super sport option?

I would have paid $1,500 for fine nappa on the base seats. Willingly, and on day one. Further, they could have saved a pile of cash on federalization of another seat by just offering fine nappa on the base seats. Structurally, there's no discernible difference between the two seats, other than the integrated headrest. Yeah, the quilted stitching looks cool... I could take it or leave it. Yeah, the base US headrests are laughable with their tumors, but that's a small issue- much smaller than any of this other stuff they've willingly forced to be issues.

I have to wonder if anyone in Herdon even knew the factory was going to be shipping the seats that actually shipped. I sort of doubt it. :laugh:

All of that said, I do think what we actually got looks a bit more polished than what the order guide said we'd get.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I just test drove my dealer's demo, P+ Sepang Blue. It is an awesome car overall, but the interior trim could be better. I'm disappointed the knee bolsters are just plain plastic. The standard sports seats are actually pretty good, but they look plain. Also checked out the order status for my order (which I'm not entirely sure I'll take because of lack of SS seats) and it's currently slated to go into production 10/27.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

chrixx said:


> I just test drove my dealer's demo, P+ Sepang Blue. It is an awesome car overall, but the interior trim could be better. I'm disappointed the knee bolsters are just plain plastic. *The standard sports seats are actually pretty good, but they look plain.* Also checked out the order status for my order (which I'm not entirely sure I'll take because of lack of SS seats) and it's currently slated to go into production 10/27.


I look at it as I'd rather have it a little toned down with all black because then I don't have to worry about the chance that I'd get sick of the color over the long haul.


----------



## kansei958 (Sep 5, 2014)

I see you posting June You must still be waiting for the factory do you except your order from what I understand orders are not being action ex by the factory until the US government finalizes the EPA mileage which is not supposed to happen until this month of September then it takes generally 10 weeks before the car can be shipped after the factory receives your order.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just received this: 


























Closer and closer


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

I still haven't received any of these fancy emails you jeep getting, but my dealer did tell me that my car should be in Raleigh on October 6th. This made me happy


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like they are ahead of schedule. Maybe the sport seats will be ahead too! Wishful thinking eh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> I still haven't received any of these fancy emails you jeep getting, but my dealer did tell me that my car should be in Raleigh on October 6th. This made me happy


Nice, you'll definitely be before me then. Can't wait to see pictures! I'm expecting 10/20 or 10/27 for mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Looks like they are ahead of schedule. Maybe the sport seats will be ahead too! Wishful thinking eh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it'll still stick to the schedule I got a few weeks ago. The last I saw it was to be loaded on the ship the week of 9/22. And if it just finished production, that gives it a week or so to go from Hungary to Emden, Germany, which is the port that the cars depart from. Seems reasonable to me. And I wouldn't hold out hope on those seats being early :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So in doing some research and finding a forum post where someone tracked down the shipping of their Audi, I was able to find the shipping schedule out of Emden for the carrier VW Group uses. 

Looks like my car will be on the Splendid Ace, leaving Emden Oct. 1st and arriving in Brunswick, GA on Oct. 15th.










Be good to her. :laugh:













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

That is a freakish looking ship.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I wonder if might A3 order will be part of that shippment. I'm expecting to get minds in October. 

Placed order back in mid July.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I wonder if might A3 order will be part of that shippment. I'm expecting to get minds in October.
> 
> Placed order back in mid July.


Just comes down to which port your dealer uses. If it uses Brunswick, it would have to be for October delivery.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> That is a freakish looking ship.


Basically a floating box :laugh:


----------



## webrat (Sep 22, 2014)

*Order tracking emails?*

I'm new to the forum. I ordered my S3 on July 7 and the dealer hasn't given me a single word of information about its progress. I went to talk to a manager last week and he said that the ordering process was a complete "black box" to them--they no absolutely nothing unless they get news from Audi. He also said that the order tracking information for customers doesn't exist. What gives?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

webrat said:


> I'm new to the forum. I ordered my S3 on July 7 and the dealer hasn't given me a single word of information about its progress. I went to talk to a manager last week and he said that the ordering process was a complete "black box" to them--they no absolutely nothing unless they get news from Audi. He also said that the order tracking information for customers doesn't exist. What gives?


Sounds like he's feeding you a bit of a line of BS. While it is true Audi has no official way to track the car's progress from a customer's point of view(I figured out the ship based on forums and digging around on my own, plus the dealer telling me which port they use), they do have an internal system which tracks customer ordered cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webrat (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. That makes more sense. I'll just bite my tongue for 30 days and then enjoy the ride!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Not taking delivery of my S3 until the end of October, but I couldn't help myself at h2oi.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Not taking delivery of my S3 until the end of October, but I couldn't help myself at h2oi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beaut! Can't wait to pick one up myself.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Not taking delivery of my S3 until the end of October, but I couldn't help myself at h2oi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much is the intake and filter in states ?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

lovei27 said:


> how much is the intake and filter in states ?


$449 for the intake and the K&N breather filter is $22. 

goapr.com has all their pricing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> That's a beaut! Can't wait to pick one up myself.


I can't wait to have a car to put the things I'm buying on! I was impressed by the prototype P3 digital boost gauge that I saw at h2oi as well, so once it's actually for sale I'll most likely pick one of those up.

Just starting to build my list...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

webrat said:


> I'm new to the forum. I ordered my S3 on July 7 and the dealer hasn't given me a single word of information about its progress. I went to talk to a manager last week and he said that the ordering process was a complete "black box" to them--they no absolutely nothing unless they get news from Audi. He also said that the order tracking information for customers doesn't exist. What gives?


That doesn't sound right. I too thought that I was left out in the cold (Ordered August 5th). But after 3 weeks I pressured my dealer and she gave me a screen capture of the order in the system. It had a crazy build date of November 24th. About 2 weeks later she showed my an updated screen shot that had the build date changed to October 17th. Last week (the 24th) I got an email from Audi with information that my car has been ordered. The email said that there will be additional updates when its built, at the Euro port and then the U.S port. 

You should have gotten at least some info by now. But you never know. It seems that where you live can also play into it. Some areas gets cars before others. Case and point, People in parts of the country have gotten cars a couple weeks ago, while dealerships in NY wont see theirs for about another 5 weeks or so. Good luck.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I guess I was mistaken on when my car would be arriving. It looks like it caught a ride from Germany to the US earlier than originally anticipated. My sales guy just confirmed that it's at the US port and expected to be at the dealer the week of 10/13. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> So I guess I was mistaken on when my car would be arriving. It looks like it caught a ride from Germany to the US earlier than originally anticipated.


Great news. Port arrival of mine is still Oct 20th in San Diego, and guessing about a week after that or so.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So my order came in on Monday and I officially passed on her so I could wait for the Nappa. She sold today to a guy trading in a Scuba Blue TT-S. Less than 24 hours on the lot. Crazy!


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> So my order came in on Monday and I officially passed on her so I could wait for the Nappa. She sold today to a guy trading in a Scuba Blue TT-S. Less than 24 hours on the lot. Crazy!


When do you plan to place an order with the Nappa? I'm in the same boat, ordered car due around first week of November, but is hoping the Nappa package becomes an option.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> So my order came in on Monday and I officially passed on her so I could wait for the Nappa. She sold today to a guy trading in a Scuba Blue TT-S. Less than 24 hours on the lot. Crazy!


When you pass on an order what happens to your deposit?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> When you pass on an order what happens to your deposit?


Unless you signed off on a nonrefundable deposit, you're safe.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Great news. Port arrival of mine is still Oct 20th in San Diego, and guessing about a week after that or so.


Nice, a week or so sounds about right as long as you're not in the middle of the country.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> When you pass on an order what happens to your deposit?





JGreen76 said:


> Unless you signed off on a nonrefundable deposit, you're safe.


My sales guy told me even though the deposits are seen as non-refundable, if you decided for whatever reason to back out they would give the money back because these cars will sell so easily. The non-refundable portion is more to protect them from people ordering a hot pink car and then passing on it. As he said, they're not going to screw you over because their reputation in that situation is more important to them than your deposit amount.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> So my order came in on Monday and I officially passed on her so I could wait for the Nappa. She sold today to a guy trading in a Scuba Blue TT-S. Less than 24 hours on the lot. Crazy!


I'm not surprised at all, and if anyone wants something other than Daytona right now without waiting on an order, their options are extremely slim.

What color did you order?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

chrixx said:


> When do you plan to place an order with the Nappa? I'm in the same boat, ordered car due around first week of November, but is hoping the Nappa package becomes an option.


Currently we're expecting Nappa to become orderable with the SS seats in November some time. That should get it to me sometime in Feb/Mar 2015.



gamegenie said:


> When you pass on an order what happens to your deposit?


I got my deposit back. Jrwamp's explanation is correct.



jrwamp said:


> I'm not surprised at all, and if anyone wants something other than Daytona right now without waiting on an order, their options are extremely slim.
> 
> What color did you order?


Sepang. After seeing some of the pictures of other colors here I was starting to waver. Seeing it in person fixed that for me, I'll order another Sepang when the Nappa comes available.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Sepang. After seeing some of the pictures of other colors here I was starting to waver. Seeing it in person fixed that for me, I'll order another Sepang when the Nappa comes available.


Nice! And I agree, I hadn't seen a Sepang S3 in person so I was starting to have a wandering eye even after ordering. But then I saw one at ModdedEuros' booth at H2O and it confirmed my decision.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I was out of the country this weekend, and when I turned on my phone when I landed at the airport this was waiting for me. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow after work, can't wait!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

sepang is the best color out! Congrats man


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> sepang is the best color out! Congrats man


Thanks!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I was out of the country this weekend, and when I turned on my phone when I landed at the airport this was waiting for me. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow after work, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soooooooo.... you pick it up yet????????


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> soooooooo.... you pick it up yet????????


You know the answer from Instagram :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> You know the answer from Instagram :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yussssss!!!!!


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats man, moar pics please!!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I picked her up last night, and she's perfect. Pics are a little grainy since it was getting dark by the time the deal was done, but I'll get some better quality ones when there's some daylight(and I'm not at work).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> So I picked her up last night, and she's perfect. Pics are a little grainy since it was getting dark by the time the deal was done, but I'll get some better quality ones when there's some daylight(and I'm not at work).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat a$$ :beer:


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Congratulations! Hope you enjoy your car as much as I do! ;-)


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

that car is damn near perfect!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

She looks beautiful jrwamp!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm loving it so far, unfortunately I've been in traffic pretty much all of my driving so far. Can't wait for this weekend when I can have a little more open roads. And now I'm itching to install my intake and search for mods while at work.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm loving it so far, unfortunately I've been in traffic pretty much all of my driving so far. Can't wait for this weekend when I can have a little more open roads. And now I'm itching to install my intake and search for mods while at work.


the intake on the new platform might be the easiest ever to install. 15 mins max


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks amazing :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

jbradle7 said:


> Looks amazing :thumbup: Congrats!


Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> the intake on the new platform might be the easiest ever to install. 15 mins max


Good to know, I may force myself to finish parting my GTI out before installing anything on the S3 :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Damn it!

Every time I see pictures of an S3 (or, truth be told the regular A3) I start waffling again between the Audi and the R.

Someone hide my wallet!


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Change that signature line !

Beautiful color. When I see pics of your car it does make me rethink my daytona color, but I find I love daytona as well. Oh well, hard to choose since I can't have both.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

gtitx1 said:


> Change that signature line !
> 
> Beautiful color. When I see pics of your car it does make me rethink my daytona color, but I find I love daytona as well. Oh well, hard to choose since I can't have both.


Thanks for the reminder, done! 

And thanks man, I love the Sepang in person. When I test drove a daytona launch edition, I thought it looked amazing, so I don't blame you at all for choosing that color. In June when I saw the color options Sepang just stood out to me. It was either that or Panther Black.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Damn it!
> 
> Every time I see pictures of an S3 (or, truth be told the regular A3) I start waffling again between the Audi and the R.
> 
> Someone hide my wallet!


:laugh:

I don't think you'll go wrong with either.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I decided to take off the front plate this evening. Came off super easy with no marks at all, as others have said in threads. Breaking the law. Breaking the law.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the picture at Katie's Cars and Coffee yesterday morning, Fourtitude!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So yesterday ended up being a decent car day, I took off my turboback exhaust on my GTI for parting out:









But more specific to this thread, I had my friend who does vinyl wraps as a side hobby finish off the roof in black:

















Finally, a very small detail, but changing the washer fluid cap from blue to black:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Car looks great Jrwamp! I'm planning to vynil the rest of my roof gloss black as well. How did your friend do the antenna? Is it wrapped or painted?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

KingoftheWok said:


> Car looks great Jrwamp! I'm planning to vynil the rest of my roof gloss black as well. How did your friend do the antenna? Is it wrapped or painted?


Thanks man, he wrapped the antenna as well. We need to redo it because we couldn't figure out how to drop the headliner quite enough with a lack of diy's out there, so there are a few little creases near the antenna. The proper way is to take off the antenna, lay the vinyl, and then wrap the antenna off the car. We left the antenna on since we couldn't get to the screw to take the antenna off for now. He's really good though, so it's a "two foot job" at the moment. He wants to do it properly though, we were just hesitant to mess with the headliner too much on a brand new car without knowing where all the clips were.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks man, he wrapped the antenna as well. We need to redo it because we couldn't figure out how to drop the headliner quite enough with a lack of diy's out there, so there are a few little creases near the antenna. The proper way is to take off the antenna, lay the vinyl, and then wrap the antenna off the car. We left the antenna on since we couldn't get to the screw to take the antenna off for now. He's really good though, so it's a "two foot job" at the moment. He wants to do it properly though, we were just hesitant to mess with the headliner too much on a brand new car without knowing where all the clips were.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. Remove the antenna, wrap the roof and wrap the antenna off the car. Its such an odd shape antenna that Im worried wrapping it may prove difficult for a DIY application. 

With the mods you are putting on your car I think we are both headed in a similiar direction.

Don't forget to take pics if you are removing the headliner! Im sure a lot of us will be blacking out the roof.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

KingoftheWok said:


> Don't forget to take pics if you are removing the headliner! Im sure a lot of us will be blacking out the roof.


Definitely will! We were trying to get it done quick, so I didn't think about it. But next go around I'll take some photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So with working from home today, I find myself constantly going into the garage (surprise surprise). I received tinted film from stickerbomb.com a couple days ago for the A3/S3 amber in the headlight housings. Just put them on and here's the result:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I put mine on this past weekend. Gets the job done but still wish I had money for e-codes.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

KingoftheWok said:


> I put mine on this past weekend. Gets the job done but still wish I had money for e-codes.


Agreed. There's just no way I'm spending $4500 for housings. If they were around the price of the bi-xenons ($1500) I'd probably pick them up at some point during the winter, but not at the price they are. I could do all the short term things I want to do to my car for that money...just to get rid of a little strip of amber.


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks great! Can't wait for mine - was torn between blue vs white... had the black optics package been available in the US, would've opted for the blue, no question.

Do you find the Sepang Blue hard to keep clean / maintain?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

arffer said:


> Looks great! Can't wait for mine - was torn between blue vs white... had the black optics package been available in the US, would've opted for the blue, no question.
> 
> Do you find the Sepang Blue hard to keep clean / maintain?


Thanks man! 

Sepang is really easy to maintain. It doesn't show dirt easily, which I love since I'm coming from my last two cars being black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Potentially great news on the performance front within a week or two....


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Potentially great news on the performance front within a week or two....


!

Any idea what kind of numbers?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Potentially great news on the performance front within a week or two....


Got an inside line on a new tune or something?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> !
> 
> Any idea what kind of numbers?


Somewhat of an idea, but I'd like to see things get finalized before making guesses.



araemo said:


> Got an inside line on a new tune or something?


I just may, I'll know more soon. :beer:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Just ordered the springs listed in this Fourtitude announcement. It should be a good drop, 25mm on magride, which should take away pretty much all wheel gap: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/hr-releases-suspension-components-for-audi-s1-s3/

I haven't seen them listed anywhere on a US based website, so I ordered them from cartuningpoint.de/

I also just ordered some winter tires, the plan is to use the stock 19" wheels for winter and then I'll pick up some new wheels to swap the summer Contintentals to before it gets warm.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> Just ordered the springs listed in this Fourtitude announcement. It should be a good drop, 25mm on magride, which should take away pretty much all wheel gap:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/hr-releases-suspension-components-for-audi-s1-s3/
> 
> ...


that looks like a nice drop, it won't damage the mag ride with lower springs?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

SCHWAB0 said:


> that looks like a nice drop, it won't damage the mag ride with lower springs?


Nope, it won't damage mag ride. You can change the spring and retain the mag ride functionality. The springs also specify that they are compatible with mag ride in the description. :beer:


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Jr, what was total price for shipping to east coast?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> Jr, what was total price for shipping to east coast?


For the springs? 80 Euros....I know I know. But they are heavy, and it is international. That's how I'm legitimizing it.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> For the springs? 80 Euros....I know I know. But they are heavy, and it is international. That's how I'm legitimizing it.


Ouch. If hr brings them to US by Christmas I'll be happy.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

S3 to the rescue!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Plates came in yesterday


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> Plates came in yesterday
> d


Nice. I haven't ordered mine yet. Are you debadging? I did the first day


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> Nice. I haven't ordered mine yet. Are you debadging? I did the first day


I don't think I'm going to debadge it. I like the badging on it. I changed all my badging on my GTI, but didn't take it off. If I do anything it'll probably be that route with the S3 as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> I don't think I'm going to debadge it. I like the badging on it. I changed all my badging on my GTI, but didn't take it off. If I do anything it'll probably be that route with the S3 as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I left my front badge on, but I've removed everything except the car logo on all of my cars. Only rings on the audi. I'm planning on incorporating the s3 into the plate once I get one though


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Love the plate. Very creative combo of model/color.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> I left my front badge on, but I've removed everything except the car logo on all of my cars. Only rings on the audi. I'm planning on incorporating the s3 into the plate once I get one though


I like the little bits of red accents from the S badging, so I think I'll keep those this time around. On my GTI I changed up all the badging to be black with chrome edges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Love the plate. Very creative combo of model/color.


Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Winter tires arrived today, 235/35R19 Pirelli Sottozero Serie II. I'll probably have them put on sometime in December.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Plates came in yesterday


That's awesome!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> Winter tires arrived today, 235/35R19 Pirelli Sottozero Serie II. I'll probably have them put on sometime in December.


Given the coming cold/weather you might want to rethink that...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Given the coming cold/weather you might want to rethink that...


Actually, you're right. I just need to find some time to get to the shop I want to use. Thankfully the wife's SUV can be used until then if it comes to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Any update on your tuning appointment today?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

chenw87 said:


> That's awesome!


:thumbup:



EGainer said:


> Any update on your tuning appointment today?


umpkin:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

No more temps, the car is officially grown up now. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> No more temps, the car is officially grown up now.


S3pang! Nice! Only 49 slots of that left in the US. Alas I was not so clever, and going with default license from the DMW. This makes me rethink that a bit.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> S3pang! Nice! Only 49 slots of that left in the US. Alas I was not so clever, and going with default license from the DMW. This makes me rethink that a bit.


I've never gotten a personalized plate before, I figured this was a good time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up the Gilmour Foammaster II from detailersdomain.com and am very pleased with the results. It's made for residential hoses, obviously a pressure washer one would do a better job, but with not owning a pressure washer I'm pleased. S3 related because it'll wash the S3 eventually, and you can see it in the corner of the video :laugh:

https://vimeo.com/112003733


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I received my H&R springs, now just to find time to get them on with the other parts piling up in my basement 

These are the part numbers from the fourtitude article about spring kits for the S3 a couple months ago which are compatible with magride. I haven't found these part numbers for sale yet in the US, but according to discussions on forums and articles these should provide a 25mm = 1 inch drop. I'll report back once they're on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

25.4mm = 1 inch. 100mm would be about 4 inches.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> 25.4mm = 1 inch. 100mm would be about 4 inches.


Whoops, don't know where that came from. Fixed :facepalm:

That's what I get for working and writing forum posts at the same time. :laugh:


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Whoops, don't know where that came from. Fixed :facepalm:
> 
> That's what I get for working and writing forum posts at the same time. :laugh:


Thanks for posting the part numbers, very handy. Can you please confirm if these are the H&R Sport Springs, as opposed to the Super Sport Springs?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> 25.4mm = 1 inch. 100mm would be about 4 inches.


I know now why I said 100mm....I was researching the milltek exhaust at the same time and looking at the 100mm exhaust tips :banghead:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

satanic said:


> Thanks for posting the part numbers, very handy. Can you please confirm if these are the H&R Sport Springs, as opposed to the Super Sport Springs?


According to what I've found online, and what these say in German on the box, they're Sport springs. Keep in mind though this is a different part number than the sport springs I've been seeing for sale on US sites.

On the H&R US site, the part number for the Sport Springs is 50343 and claim a .75 inch drop. The springs I ordered are a different part number and claim a 1 inch drop.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> According to what I've found online, and what these say in German on the box, they're Sport springs. Keep in mind though this is a different part number than the sport springs I've been seeing for sale on US sites.
> 
> On the H&R US site, the part number for the Sport Springs is 50343 and claim a .75 inch drop. The springs I ordered are a different part number and claim a 1 inch drop.


Thank you!

I've got 15mm & 20mm spacers (F&R) on the OEM 19" wheels, would be keen to see whether or not it'll all work with the springs that you've got. A 1 inch drop on each corner should see the top edge of the tyre (Continentals) sit about 10mm from the edge of the fender arch.

I'm sure you will, but would you mind posting photos of the new ride height once installed?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

satanic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've got 15mm & 20mm spacers (F&R) on the OEM 19" wheels, would be keen to see whether or not it'll all work with the springs that you've got. A 1 inch drop on each corner should see the top edge of the tyre (Continentals) sit about 10mm from the edge of the fender arch.
> 
> I'm sure you will, but would you mind posting photos of the new ride height once installed?


Sure thing, absolutely will once I get off my butt and start installing these things :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, are your springs the German version? Before you install them, might want to make sure they are the same as the ones I just got. I had asked H&R about using the German ones and they recommended I wait till the US version was ready. 

It should all be done by tomorrow so maybe you can check it out this weekend. Btw what else do you have planned or awaiting install?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Hey, are your springs the German version? Before you install them, might want to make sure they are the same as the ones I just got. I had asked H&R about using the German ones and they recommended I wait till the US version was ready.
> 
> It should all be done by tomorrow so maybe you can check it out this weekend. Btw what else do you have planned or awaiting install?


Yep they're the German version. I know they're different, but that's why I got them. I wanted the 1 inch drop instead of .75 inch. I'm not against being a guinea pig either to see the difference. 

I can't imagine there would be problems with them being a German version, but I am really curious how that milltek exhaust of yours looks and sounds! Depending on the exhaust note that may be the exhaust for me. :thumbsup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Yep they're the German version. I know they're different, but that's why I got them. I wanted the 1 inch drop instead of .75 inch. I'm not against being a guinea pig either to see the difference.
> 
> I can't imagine there would be problems with them being a German version, but I am really curious how that milltek exhaust of yours looks and sounds! Depending on the exhaust note that may be the exhaust for me. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Okay sounds good. H&R will have two US springs. Just so you're aware, the H&R Sport Springs lower approximately .75" F & R. The H&R Super Sport Springs lower approximately 1.2"F & 1.3" R. 

I believe they will also offer an identical product for non-mag-ride owners.

I should have pics by 1pm. Can't wait to see how much the spacers and sways helped!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Okay sounds good. H&R will have two US springs. Just so you're aware, the H&R Sport Springs lower approximately .75" F & R. The H&R Super Sport Springs lower approximately 1.2"F & 1.3" R.
> 
> I believe they will also offer an identical product for non-mag-ride owners.
> 
> I should have pics by 1pm. Can't wait to see how much the spacers and sways helped!


Cool, look forward to seeing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Winter tires arrived today, 235/35R19 Pirelli Sottozero Serie II. I'll probably have them put on sometime in December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you planning on running 2 sets of 19's or going to swap tires on 1 set of wheels every 6 months??

I was about to buy a set of 18" winters but I think all seasons for my current 19's should suffice. Won't be driving in 3"+ snow so figure 2 sets might be overkill.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Are you planning on running 2 sets of 19's or going to swap tires on 1 set of wheels every 6 months??
> 
> I was about to buy a set of 18" winters but I think all seasons for my current 19's should suffice. Won't be driving in 3"+ snow so figure 2 sets might be overkill.


Yep, I'm putting the winters on the OEM 19"s and I'm going to buy some 19"s to put the Continental summers on.

In retrospect I could've done all seasons, but I just wanted dedicated tires for this car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Are you planning on running 2 sets of 19's or going to swap tires on 1 set of wheels every 6 months??
> 
> I was about to buy a set of 18" winters but I think all seasons for my current 19's should suffice. Won't be driving in 3"+ snow so figure 2 sets might be overkill.


I opted for all-seasons on my S3 for Boston's winters. I don't plan on driving in heavy snow either, plus we have the quattro.

I'm using the OEM all-seasons on the stock 18" wheels — 225/40 R18 92H XL all-season tires.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

roblove said:


> I opted for all-seasons on my S3 for Boston's winters. I don't plan on driving in heavy snow either,* plus we have the quattro.*
> 
> I'm using the OEM all-seasons on the stock 18" wheels — 225/40 R18 92H XL all-season tires.


that doesn't help you stop better, or improve traction on a snow/ice filled roads ... the winter tires are not just for snow.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

SCHWAB0 said:


> that doesn't help you stop better, or improve traction on a snow/ice filled roads ... the winter tires are not just for snow.


I lost a bet with myself — "how long before someone points out the superiority of winter tires." I said 30 minutes.

Yup, I know. The car isn't a daily driver; I'm comfortable with only the all-seasons tires.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

roblove said:


> I lost a bet with myself — "how long before someone points out the superiority of winter tires." I said 30 minutes.
> 
> Yup, I know. The car isn't a daily driver; I'm comfortable with only the all-seasons tires.


My DWS's do great in the snow. 4 sets on 4 different cars. Really no need for two sets. Best all around tires bar none. Only reason I would rock a dedicated set of winter tires is to protect a nice wheel set from the harsh Chicago Winters.

@OP car looks great.

On the fence S3 or CLA45 myself.

Any update on tune?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

roblove said:


> I lost a bet with myself — "how long before someone points out the superiority of winter tires." I said 30 minutes.
> 
> Yup, I know. The car isn't a daily driver; I'm comfortable with only the all-seasons tires.


well we're not discussing purses or high heels, right? We're talking cars on a car forum and a blanket statement like yours makes it sound like a tire for each season is a waste of money and time. The bet you lost is actually using the car to its full potential. Overlooking the most critical aspect of car ownership. 

You can make the statement, but it doesn't change the facts. By the sound of things you've eaten soup with a fork before, sure you can eat the soup, but doing it appropriately, you need the right equipment.

Anywho, what do I care.

BTW, APR just released the Golf R tune for the Aussies ... I'm betting in a month or two ... we'll see it trickle here as well.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

SCHWAB0 said:


> well we're not discussing purses or high heels, right? We're talking cars on a car forum and a blanket statement like yours makes it sound like a tire for each season is a waste of money and time. The bet you lost is actually using the car to its full potential. Overlooking the most critical aspect of car ownership.
> 
> You can make the statement, but it doesn't change the facts. By the sound of things you've eaten soup with a fork before, sure you can eat the soup, but doing it appropriately, you need the right equipment.
> 
> Anywho, what do I care.


If you reread my actual post you'll see I made no such statement.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm also Boston area and just ordered S3 with All Seasons. I expect to miss the summer tires in the warm weather more than I'll miss the winter tires, given the kind of driving I do.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

Boston7 said:


> I'm also Boston area and just ordered S3 with All Seasons. I expect to miss the summer tires in the warm weather more than I'll miss the winter tires, given the kind of driving I do.


Congrats! I am loving mine. I still haven't seen another S3 on the road. The dealer did have a gorgeous Daytona One in the showroom when I picked up my preorder back in October, though.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Got Conti DWS' too for my "winter set" figured I can get a little extra use out of them :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Nachtsturm said:


> My DWS's do great in the snow. 4 sets on 4 different cars. Really no need for two sets. Best all around tires bar none. Only reason I would rock a dedicated set of winter tires is to protect a nice wheel set from the harsh Chicago Winters.
> 
> @OP car looks great.
> 
> ...


Thanks man :thumbup:

This coming Monday I should finally have something to share :beer:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Boston7 said:


> I'm also Boston area and just ordered S3 with All Seasons. I expect to miss the summer tires in the warm weather more than I'll miss the winter tires, given the kind of driving I do.





slo_s3 said:


> Got Conti DWS' too for my "winter set" figured I can get a little extra use out of them :thumbup:





Nachtsturm said:


> My DWS's do great in the snow. 4 sets on 4 different cars. Really no need for two sets. Best all around tires bar none. Only reason I would rock a dedicated set of winter tires is to protect a nice wheel set from the harsh Chicago Winters.


Really the only reason I got the second set of tires is because I plan on buying another set of wheels, and planned on keeping the stock 19'' wheels. So to me it made sense since I had summers already, I may as well get winters and just go all out.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I got this a few weeks ago, but forgot to update/never had good light to get a picture. 

I got XPEL Ultimate Clear Film applied and couldn't be happier with the results. It was applied as partial hood, partial fenders, bumper, a pillars, trunk ledge, door cups, door sills, and door edges.










I also picked up their film cleaner, which I plan on using immediately on my wife's white Q5 to test out.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

Where did you get the clear bra installed? Im looking to get it done. If you don't mind me asking how much was the install?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> So I got this a few weeks ago, but forgot to update/never had good light to get a picture.
> 
> I got XPEL Ultimate Clear Film applied and couldn't be happier with the results. It was applied as partial hood, partial fenders, bumper, a pillars, trunk ledge, door cups, door sills, and door edges.
> 
> ...


I think I might have to get me a bottle of that. 

I just saw this: 








I noticed closing my trunk this evening (just now) lots of scratch like marks visible on the hood of the trunk like the marks shown from whatever object they used in that video. It must have been from one of the car wash.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Bigrahizzle said:


> Where did you get the clear bra installed? Im looking to get it done. If you don't mind me asking how much was the install?


It's a guy I was introduced to through a friend who has a side business as a professional installer of XPEL and 3M who's pretty popular on BMW forums in the area. If you'd like I can PM you info. He did my wife's Q5 two years ago as well. 

I'll post up his business name once I get home and find the business card. If you search for Raja on Bimmerpost you'll find a lot of links to his work and talk about him :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I think I might have to get me a bottle of that.
> 
> I just saw this:
> 
> ...


You have clear bra? Or do you mean on your paint?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> You have clear bra? Or do you mean on your paint?


On the paint. Isn't clear bra is what's in the bottle?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> On the paint. Isn't clear bra is what's in the bottle?


No, the bottle is a cleaner for the clear bra film itself. If it's on the paint that means it's on your clear coat. You'll have to detail it out.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

What tune did you end up choosing? I'm waiting for APR to release their S3 tune.. 

We should plan to meet up one day and compare mods done


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

If you could let me know his info that would be great!



jrwamp said:


> It's a guy I was introduced to through a friend who has a side business as a professional installer of XPEL and 3M who's pretty popular on BMW forums in the area. If you'd like I can PM you info. He did my wife's Q5 two years ago as well.
> 
> I'll post up his business name once I get home and find the business card. If you search for Raja on Bimmerpost you'll find a lot of links to his work and talk about him :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I received my Audi Tire Totes and A3 all weather mats from ECS Tuning. The totes will come in handy once I finally get around to switching my setup to winter(yes I'm aware winter is already here). And with the lack of S3 mats, the A3 ones will do just fine. I don't think it'll confuse people too much, ha! If S3 mats ever come out I'll probably swap them out.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> What tune did you end up choosing? I'm waiting for APR to release their S3 tune..
> 
> We should plan to meet up one day and compare mods done


Definitely man! We'll have to park beside each other at Cars & Coffee again too 

I've been letting Revo use my car for development, just got the tune on today. I'll post more when I have some time!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I've been letting Revo use my car for development, just got the tune on today. I'll post more when I have some time!


Development of what? They already list a stage 1 tune for sale.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

araemo said:


> Development of what? They already list a stage 1 tune for sale.



Probably some differences between euro spec and US spec.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Probably some differences between euro spec and is spec.


This :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> Development of what? They already list a stage 1 tune for sale.


I let them to use my car to test out their existing tune from other markets and tweak it as needed for the US spec cars.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks to the guys at Revo USA HQ, my car is now stage 1! I was able to lend them my car in order to help finalize their tune for the US market, and so far there's a big grin on my face. I'll post my thoughts as I have more time in the car, and post the numbers once I receive them from Revo. 



















https://vimeo.com/114178501


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks to the guys at Revo USA HQ, my car is now stage 1! I was able to lend them my car in order to help finalize their tune for the US market, and so far there's a big grin on my face. I'll post my thoughts as I have more time in the car, and post the numbers once I receive them from Revo.


So they did dyno it in full 'awd' mode? No haldex disable?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> So they did dyno it in full 'awd' mode? No haldex disable?


Yep, they have an AWD Mustang dyno.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Really interested in both stock and tuned all-wheel #s.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> Really interested in both stock and tuned all-wheel #s.


I'll definitely post them up once I get the files from them :thumbup:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

In the meantime, how's it feel? Does it feel like 3.7?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> In the meantime, how's it feel? Does it feel like 3.7?


It's great so far, the power is certainly noticeable. The stock tune feels like it falls off power near the top of the rev range, and with the stage 1 tune it keeps pushing. No noticeable difference in lag from what I can tell either. According to Revo the *top speed is somewhere north of 170 as tested at Bruntingthorpe airfield in England with the speed limiter removed. 

And the 3.7 seems legitimate, but no hard data to back it up at this point. After tuning we took it out and did a couple launches, the tires chirped for a split second and then you're thrown back in the seat. 










*Always attempt on a closed course :laugh:


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

jrwamp said:


> Definitely man! We'll have to park beside each other at Cars & Coffee again too
> 
> I've been letting Revo use my car for development, just got the tune on today. I'll post more when I have some time!


What kind of gains did you see with their software?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

AwdOwns said:


> What kind of gains did you see with their software?


I'm waiting on Revo to send me the dyno results, I'll post them up once I receive them :thumbup:


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Excited to see the results! Please tell me you plan to hit a strip up just once.

Btw, that blue is amazing!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Nachtsturm said:


> Excited to see the results! Please tell me you plan to hit a strip up just once.
> 
> Btw, that blue is amazing!


Thanks! I am too, and I need to get that 0-60 time somehow. :laugh:


----------



## Icez (Dec 4, 2014)

I may have to poke you later about the shop you went to ^_^.

Going to see how I deal with the power the car comes with standard before I make any crazy possible 3.7s 0 - 60 decisions


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Icez said:


> I may have to poke you later about the shop you went to ^_^.
> 
> Going to see how I deal with the power the car comes with standard before I make any crazy possible 3.7s 0 - 60 decisions


It was done at Revo's US Headquarters. Any Revo dealer should be able to hook you up :beer:


----------



## Icez (Dec 4, 2014)

I may wait a year to see how you feel at that point


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Icez said:


> I may wait a year to see how you feel at that point


I'll most likely have more than just stage 1 by then :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Now that the car is tuned, I can finally install my APR intake that I've had since H2Oi at the end of September. The car needed to be stock for testing, so I held off on putting this on until it was completed.

It was pretty straight forward, however there were a few differences from the install instructions, which were for a mk7 GTI. It took me a little longer than anticipated, but most of it had to do with being hesitant not wanting to mess up the carbon fiber.





























The cut out below is for lining up with the APR provided grommet in the next photo:









Grommet:









Attaching the vacuum line to the intake:









One difference from the guide is that a screw is provided for securing one side of the intake to the radiator support. However, the car has a clip that you must feed through the wing of the intake instead:









Finished product:


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Icez said:


> I may wait a year to see how you feel at that point


You could have just asked them while they were doing it.  or took a peek. Very nice car btw.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Tony_S3 said:


> You could have just asked them while they were doing it.  or took a peek. Very nice car btw.


Thanks! And I do have an idea, we talked about it while it was being tuned. I'm just waiting to get the official sheets from them before saying anything. I don't want to set everyone's expectations too high or low. 

For what it's worth the Euro tune is a +75hp & +68tq bump.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I finally got my winter tires put on this afternoon, Pirelli Sottozero Serie II's. The Continentals are put away until warmer weather.



















Oh, and just a little Audi porn from NGP Racing while I was there getting the tires on:


----------



## Rearviewevo (Nov 19, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> I finally got my winter tires put on this afternoon, Pirelli Sottozero Serie II's. The Continentals are put away until warmer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any update on the dyno results?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Rearviewevo said:


> Any update on the dyno results?


I didn't follow up with them because I didn't want to bug them about it too much, they must have forgotten to send it to me. Most likely it'll be after the holidays at this point. I'll post it when I get something. :thumbup:


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't see a mention of the intake sound difference. Any noticable? Positives? Negatives? THanks


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

not much of a sound difference at all with the APR intake installed. you can hear a little of the wooosh sound when you release the throttle off a hard acceleration but not a whole lot.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

M this 2! said:


> I didn't see a mention of the intake sound difference. Any noticable? Positives? Negatives? THanks


What ProjectA3 said, it's not really noticeable other than hearing a little bit more of a "sssssst" type turbo sound when you hit the throttle hard. Definitely nothing like my APR intake on my mk6 GTI. That had the darth vader sound that became popular. I do know that the Audi has more sound dampening than the VW, so it may be a case of less noise getting through to the interior.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> not much of a sound difference at all with the APR intake installed. you can hear a little of the wooosh sound when you release the throttle off a hard acceleration but not a whole lot.





jrwamp said:


> What ProjectA3 said, it's not really noticeable other than hearing a little bit more of a "sssssst" type turbo sound when you hit the throttle hard. Definitely nothing like my APR intake on my mk6 GTI. That had the darth vader sound that became popular. I do know that the Audi has more sound dampening than the VW, so it may be a case of less noise getting through to the interior.


Do either of you have the turbo muffler delete?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> Do either of you have the turbo muffler delete?


I don't, but I plan on picking one up from reading people's reviews.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

That battery soooooooooo needs to be in the trunk like BMW's!

Much better engine bay then,,,,,, and balance.

Looking forward to your "Toon" results.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

araemo said:


> Do either of you have the turbo muffler delete?


No, i dont know if $150 can be justified for sound for my case. but I am interested to hear a car that has it to make my final decision.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

If the turbo is making that much noise, groaning, under acceleration, then the intake is too small. Think of the noise you make breathing through a small straw through a large one. The larger and freer flowing the intake system, the easier it is for the turbo to breath ie spool. Adding an air ram, ie a venturi stack at the end of the straw will further air in that it allows for greater volume and greater intake speed to feed the turbo.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

so what did you pay before tax and lic?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> No, i dont know if $150 can be justified for sound for my case. but I am interested to hear a car that has it to make my final decision.


That's my feeling. I enjoy the whoosh/pssh sound more than I should on my current car, but it really isn't necessary.


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

I think the CTS Turbo intake will make a little more sound. Also want to hear a decent soundclip of the turbo muffler delete. I think when you run a intake, the turbo mufler delete and a BOV/DV it might become to much steamboat willy sounding.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

rex_racer said:


> If the turbo is making that much noise, groaning, under acceleration, then the intake is too small. Think of the noise you make breathing through a small straw through a large one. The larger and freer flowing the intake system, the easier it is for the turbo to breath ie spool. Adding an air ram, ie a venturi stack at the end of the straw will further air in that it allows for greater volume and greater intake speed to feed the turbo.


While I get what you're saying, I think you misinterpreted what I said. If you have experience with the APR intake on the mk6 platform it's natural for it to make that sound, it's designed to do it.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ostjj said:


> I think the CTS Turbo intake will make a little more sound. Also want to hear a decent soundclip of the turbo muffler delete. I think when you run a intake, the turbo mufler delete and a BOV/DV it might become to much steamboat willy sounding.


I'm actually pleasantly surprised about the APR intake not making much sound in the S3. I like the sound in the GTI, but since this car is a little more grown up I am liking the absence of sound but still having the benefits.


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

Exactly why I got the cts intake


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Did the horses on the pony express stop at the glue factory before the dyno results were delivered to you? :laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Nachtsturm said:


> Did the horses on the pony express stop at the glue factory before the dyno results were delivered to you? :laugh:


I'm holding off on posting them for now. Since they were on an awd mustang dyno, most would see the results and not know how to interpret them since mustang dyno's read low. I'm going to wait until I've got some easier to interpret results for people.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't updated much throughout the holidays, but just pulled the trigger on these two mods. And I still need to install my H&R springs....


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

The exact same mods I want next too, plus the engine mounts. 

Realistically did you feel any noticeable gain from the intake once you had the car tuned?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> The exact same mods I want next too, plus the engine mounts.
> 
> Realistically did you feel any noticeable gain from the intake once you had the car tuned?


Honestly, not too much. I'd say with the improved airflow maybe a little better throttle response, but that's it. When Robin at Revo was testing with my car, he put on their prototype intake and said that it was a 6hp increase on the dyno with the stock tune however. So it's something.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I also picked up some accessories when I was at the dealer a couple weeks ago. License plate frame and first aid kit.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I'm holding off on posting them for now. Since they were on an awd mustang dyno, most would see the results and not know how to interpret them since mustang dyno's read low. I'm going to wait until I've got some easier to interpret results for people.




Gains are gains, curious on gains not peak overall. I have dyno'ed on mustangs, dynojets, dynapacks, dyno dynamaics. I can interpret just fine.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Nachtsturm said:


> Gains are gains, curious on gains not peak overall. I have dyno'ed on mustangs, dynojets, dynapacks, dyno dynamaics. I can interpret just fine.


I'M MAKING ALL KINDS OF GAINS..... ALL KINDS ~ Hodgetwins


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, half my order made it. I was informed P3 isn't ready to ship their 8V gauges, so the order was split. Hopefully it ships soon.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I installed the P3 vent gauge this weekend, it was incredibly straightforward and I'm really happy with all the functionality so far. I've created an install thread to show how easy it is, I hope it's helpful to someone. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7118413-P3-Vent-Integrated-Digital-Interface-Install-(picture-heavy)

Capturing the color is difficult on a camera, but don't worry if the boost bar looks orange, that's just how the camera captured it. It actually is perfectly color matched to the white and red from the instrument cluster, as you can see in the last pic.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

that guage is great looking. how does it effect the A/C coming out of the vent since it seems to block off a good deal of it?
That's my only concern about this. Living in Phoenix where its a billion degrees for so much of the year my car needs as much A/C as possible.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> that guage is great looking. how does it effect the A/C coming out of the vent since it seems to block off a good deal of it?
> That's my only concern about this. Living in Phoenix where its a billion degrees for so much of the year my car needs as much A/C as possible.


You still get airflow out of it, but I imagine it's blocked a little by the screen so it does have a little decreased flow. I'd say the main drawback is that you can't move the vent directionally once the gauge is installed. You can still open and close the vent, just not change direction.

But honestly I can't tell a night and day difference in airflow.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> that guage is great looking. how does it effect the A/C coming out of the vent since it seems to block off a good deal of it?
> That's my only concern about this. Living in Phoenix where its a billion degrees for so much of the year my car needs as much A/C as possible.


Brian, it's worth getting. Like Jason said it does restrict some air and you can't modify the direct of it, but to test it out, I cranked up the air half way and to max, and you certainly still feel the air coming out. The benifits far outweigh the disadvantage.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I just installed the APR Turbo Muffler Delete, and I think it's a nice little add on modification. When it comes to throttle response, I'd say that the difference is negligible. I think I feel a tiny amount of increased response, but it may be in my head. And if it does help the flow of air as advertised, all the better. The main difference with it is the sound from the turbo. Before the muffler delete, I couldn't hear much of anything, even with the APR intake installed. Once I installed the muffler delete I started to hear a little bit of that 'ssssssst' sound that you expect from a turbocharged car. It's nothing obnoxious like a loud blow off valve or anything like that, just enough so you know your car is turbocharged. Going from nothing to something, if you will.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7122202-APR-Turbo-Muffler-Delete-Install


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a little fun last night in our first decent snowfall this winter in the DC area. This car is a blast in these conditions.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Car parts arrived yesterday! Valved and resonated with titanium 100mm tips.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Car parts arrived yesterday! Valved and resonated with titanium 100mm tips.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer: Now to not be lazy and get these and the springs on the car.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Did a quick photoshop last night, I'm starting to think this will be the route I go.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Did a quick photoshop last night, I'm starting to think this will be the route I go.


Been following your mods pretty closely since we started together and I fell behind waiting for the SS seats. Personally I have to crinkle my nose at those wheels. Too much silver.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Been following your mods pretty closely since we started together and I fell behind waiting for the SS seats. Personally I have to crinkle my nose at those wheels. Too much silver.


Well, since it's a photoshop the lighting on the wheels and car are different, it makes the wheels look brighter. The wheel photo was bright in the middle of the day and professionally shot, the car is iphone at night. That being said I get they wouldn't be for everyone because they have polished lips. However, BBS LMs are pretty conservative in this day and age for a design, it's become pretty timeless. I think it's a wheel that I wouldn't get sick of, fits the car's coloring well, and the polished lips will accent the chrome window surrounds and front grille well. 

Also, it makes it look more like a B5 as that was a popular wheel design for those too. 

:beer:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So the BBS LM's in diamond black are unavailable at the moment in the US with no ETA on when they'll have inventory... Based on that, I'm thinking of going a different route. 

HRE FF15's in Anthracite. The photoshop below is of them in Fog. Anthracite would be a little lighter.


----------



## S3Danny (Feb 9, 2015)

I have yet to see anything I like better than the OEM 19" wheels with a set of spacers, they're perfect for the car IMO.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

S3Danny said:


> I have yet to see anything I like better than the OEM 19" wheels with a set of spacers, they're perfect for the car IMO.


I like them a lot, but when everyone has the same wheel it gets boring. To me that's the whole reason to modify, so your car has an individual style. I'm still keeping the 19's as my winter wheels, and will also probably put spacers on them eventually. They're not going away, they'll just be 1 of 2 sets.

I'm a big multi-spoke guy, I had OZ Superturismo LM's on my mk6 gti, so these HRE's go along with that same mindset.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I installed the Milltek exhaust yesterday, and it was super easy. It was just the catback so far, but it was straightforward and simple to figure out. The only part you need to watch out for is making sure the tips are high enough up to the rear valence when you tighten the clamp from the muffler to the resonator so the tips don't look like they're hanging too low. All the clamps were easy to tighten and fit between pieces, using a 13mm wrench they tightened right up. All the pieces slid together well and were easy to adjust, the whole install took less than an hour.

I'm satisfied with the quality of the materials and the design, others have posted similar experiences and I agree with their assessments. I went with the resonated version because I like the tone being a little more refined and subdued. I tend to dislike raspy sounding exhausts and so non-resonated ones usually aren't for me, just personal preference though. I've noticed I hear the turbo a lot more after installing the exhaust, in addition to the exhaust note, which definitely gives the car more of a performance feel. 

I've posted a quick video at the bottom of this, however I know it's sometimes difficult to get an idea of exhaust sound through a cell phone. If I can get a better one I'll post it up, but at least hopefully this gives everyone an idea of the resonated sound in dynamic mode.

Titanium tips:









Not the whole exhaust obviously, but you can see the black boxes which are the valves. Just plug them in as the stock valves are plugged in.









Before:









After:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll let you know that I used your P3 guage install DIY instead of their actual directions when I installed mine the other day. Thanks for that!! 

I did one 0-60 test and got 5.25 seconds. I think the S-tronic is in need of a higher RPM for launch control to make it right .


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I'd vote for the HRE wheels over the BBS. Just a cleaner look to my eye.

Those Milltek tips just improve the looks of an already great looking rear end.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> I'll let you know that I used your P3 guage install DIY instead of their actual directions when I installed mine the other day. Thanks for that!!
> 
> I did one 0-60 test and got 5.25 seconds. I think the S-tronic is in need of a higher RPM for launch control to make it right .


Nice! It's good to hear that DIY was helpful. :beer:

Launch is 4k for the A3 right? That's what the S3 is, I wonder if different gearing comes into play? What are you referring to exactly, does it feel like the car is bogged down at launch?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> I'd vote for the HRE wheels over the BBS. Just a cleaner look to my eye.
> 
> Those Milltek tips just improve the looks of an already great looking rear end.


I've always leaned toward multi-spoke wheels anyways, so it's growing on me every time I look at it. 

And thanks about the exhaust, I totally agree with you. Stock tips never fill out the rear valence on these cars like aftermarket ones do. My mk6 GTI was even worse as far as the stock tips being tiny in comparison to the cutouts in the rear valence. Between exhausts and having wheels that are pushed further out to be flush, it should make the rear end of these cars much more beefy looking.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

HRE FF15's in Fog are much more to my liking.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Launch is at about 3100-3200 in the A3. Too lower for the power I have now. Should be at 4k I think


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> Launch is at about 3100-3200 in the A3. Too lower for the power I have now. Should be at 4k I think


Ah ok, so it is lower than the S3. Wonder if you could remap that.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> HRE FF15's in Fog are much more to my liking.


I'm just afraid Fog will be too dark for my tastes. Anthracite is probably the direction I'll go because of that.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally decided on some wheels, they should be here in about 5 weeks. I originally had ordered some HRE FF15's(the new flow form wheel), however since there are port issues with the strikes in California a lot of wheels are held up coming over from Japan. Originally the estimate for them was 2 to 3 weeks to my door, but now it's been almost 4 and I realized I could have had custom wheels in that amount of time. There's still no estimate on when the FF15's in the S3 fitment will arrive at port, so that's the reason for the change. I'm in the process of canceling the HRE's, and moved forward with the new ones. Wheel decisions are way too stressful for me :laugh:


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

jrwamp said:


> Finally decided on some wheels, they should be here in about 5 weeks. I originally had ordered some HRE FF15's(the new flow form wheel), however since there are port issues with the strikes in California a lot of wheels are held up coming over from Japan. Originally the estimate for them was 2 to 3 weeks to my door, but now it's been almost 4 and I realized I could have had custom wheels in that amount of time. There's still no estimate on when the FF15's in the S3 fitment will arrive at port, so that's the reason for the change. I'm in the process of canceling the HRE's, and moved forward with the new ones. Wheel decisions are way too stressful for me :laugh:


Hey great ride, just a quick question, why did you choose to tune your ECU with Revo instead of going with APR? I did see you install an intake from APR, why noy also flash the ECU with them as well?

The only thing I dont like is your wheel rim xD but thats really subjective  the rest of the car looks awesome.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

sgt_cr said:


> Hey great ride, just a quick question, why did you choose to tune your ECU with Revo instead of going with APR? I did see you install an intake from APR, why noy also flash the ECU with them as well?
> 
> The only thing I dont like is your wheel rim xD but thats really subjective  the rest of the car looks awesome.


I went with Revo for a couple reasons. Their US headquarters is only an hour from where I live, so it's really convenient to work with them. Also, they wanted to use my car as a development car for finalizing their tune for the US market. I'd consider them friends as well, so it's always nice to work with people you trust and know. In addition to everything else, in my view Revo has had more time with these MQB cars than other companies, as they are a UK based company and have had access to these platforms for longer periods of time. I'm not saying that to smear another company and I don't want other tuning company reps coming after me(haha), just my view. I've personally heard of some difficulties with some other tuners with these MQB platform cars pushing too much pressure and having turbo issues, which kept me a little skeptical. 

All that being said, I had APR on my mk6 gti and didn't have any issues at all. It just really comes down to what's convenient and feels comfortable to you.

I have the APR intake honestly just because I like the look of it, and if I'm going to spend $500 for an intake I want it to be pretty carbon fiber instead of a cone on a stick for the same price. 

And you can't hate my wheels, I haven't shown what they are yet!


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

jrwamp said:


> I went with Revo for a couple reasons. Their US headquarters is only an hour from where I live, so it's really convenient to work with them. Also, they wanted to use my car as a development car for finalizing their tune for the US market. I'd consider them friends as well, so it's always nice to work with people you trust and know. In addition to everything else, in my view Revo has had more time with these MQB cars than other companies, as they are a UK based company and have had access to these platforms for longer periods of time. I'm not saying that to smear another company and I don't want other tuning company reps coming after me(haha), just my view. I've personally heard of some difficulties with some other tuners with these MQB platform cars pushing too much pressure and having turbo issues, which kept me a little skeptical.
> 
> All that being said, I had APR on my mk6 gti and didn't have any issues at all. It just really comes down to what's convenient and feels comfortable to you.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. 

I though your wheels where this: 









my bad.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

sgt_cr said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> I though your wheels where this:
> 
> ...


Well, they would've been but BBS USA doesn't have any in stock in the fitment I wanted, and no plans to have them in stock until the fall...so I had to abandon that idea. No worries!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So after having the springs sit around in my garage for 5 months, I finally got around to installing them with a friend of mine. They're the European part number H&R sport springs rated at an inch drop instead of the US market .75 inch drop. Part # 28810-1.

Install was a breeze, it only took us around 3 1/2 hours of actual work on jack stands in a garage. There is absolutely no difference in ride quality that I can pick up on, and the drop is perfect for what I'm going for with the car.





Just a few faults :laugh::
https://vimeo.com/124938184











Front:


Rear:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

You're saying there's no discernible difference in ride quality? Is that in both dynamic and comfort? How well does the magride do with bounce and controlling the springs?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> You're saying there's no discernible difference in ride quality? Is that in both dynamic and comfort? How well does the magride do with bounce and controlling the springs?


Yep, I can't tell a difference from before I installed them. My wife rode in the car this morning for the first time since the install and I asked her, she couldn't either. I think a lot of it has to do with the magride, my assumption is that the magride fills in the gap of any difference that was created. 

From what I've read from others this seems to be the consensus, sport springs didn't change ride quality, however when people install super sports they notice a more bouncy ride.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

Getting the headlights readjusted to spec made a WORLD of difference!! My LED lighting went to nothing as the springs had the headlights looking down!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

M this 2! said:


> Getting the headlights readjusted to spec made a WORLD of difference!! My LED lighting went to nothing as the springs had the headlights looking down!!


I think mine are a little bit off, but it's not glaringly obvious. On my mk6 GTI it was horrible with the xenons after lowering.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

@Jrswamp...Your S3 is looking good!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> @Jrswamp...Your S3 is looking good!!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Black Forest Industries Stage 1 Torque Arm Insert arrived Saturday, super fast shipping from BFI. I'm looking forward to installing this piece :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wheel process has finally begun!


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

jrwamp said:


> Black Forest Industries Stage 1 Torque Arm Insert arrived Saturday, super fast shipping from BFI. I'm looking forward to installing this piece :thumbup:


How was the install on these? Any noticeable difference?


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Wheel process has finally begun!


what will those turn into?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

s3saloon said:


> How was the install on these? Any noticeable difference?


I'll let you know, I've been dragging my feet on the install since I have a sway bar on the way. I'll probably try and knock them out at once.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> what will those turn into?


They'll be BLK 501 GTR's


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Euro headlights?


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Wheel process has finally begun!


I say just drill lug bolt holes and mount them #killingthegame


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> They'll be BLK 501 GTR's


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Euro headlights?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> Wheel process has finally begun!


So do 275s fit an otherwise stock S3? Our factory tires are 235s right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I say just drill lug bolt holes and mount them #killingthegame


Good call, imma kill it. Calling Tony now


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> So do 275s fit an otherwise stock S3? Our factory tires are 235s right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, the 19s are 235. Not sure about what's on the 18s though.

At factory ride height you should be fine with 275 I would think, but if you lower it you could run into issues depending on how low you go.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

H&R rear sway has arrived:


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Loving this S3 build! :thumbup: I love that P3 vent gauge 

Excited to see wheels and more of your progress opcorn:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

mm2129 said:


> Loving this S3 build! :thumbup: I love that P3 vent gauge
> 
> Excited to see wheels and more of your progress opcorn:


Thanks! They should hopefully be here in a week or two, can't wait.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Wheels look great!

Any dyno updates?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Nachtsturm said:


> Wheels look great!
> 
> Any dyno updates?


Thanks! Believe it or not I don't have any dyno updates, haha. I haven't had much time for car stuff lately. My plan is to dyno it once I get stage 2.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

They arrived yesterday, now to just get them on the car 🏼


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

wheels look great!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> wheels look great!


Thanks man!


----------



## helldriver1 (Mar 30, 2002)

If and when I get an S3, thats the color and look I would go with, looking great!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

helldriver1 said:


> If and when I get an S3, thats the color and look I would go with, looking great!


Thanks, can't wait to get them mounted


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Better pics coming soon, but they're finally on 

Extremely happy with how they turned out


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Lowering springs suit these vehicles so well. I can't foresee the need for the "standard" coil over upgrade when lowering springs matched with magnetic ride is an option. The wheels look great! Nicely done sir


Sent from The Armpit of America


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Home run. Looks absolutely killer :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Home run. Looks absolutely killer :thumbup:


Thanks man 🏼


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

wow! couldn't have turned out any better


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

BBaskett said:


> Lowering springs suit these vehicles so well. I can't foresee the need for the "standard" coil over upgrade when lowering springs matched with magnetic ride is an option. The wheels look great! Nicely done sir
> 
> 
> Sent from The Armpit of America


I agree, unless your plan is going super low on air ride, springs with magride is a good combo. And thanks 🏼


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> wow! couldn't have turned out any better


Thanks man, super happy with it!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks to my buddy Nick at Alles Gute Designs for getting these amazing shots of the car this past weekend!


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

soooo good! can't wait for mine


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Its really strange seeing my car with the chrome look now!  Great photos!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


🏼🏼🏼🏼🏼🏼🏼🏼🏼


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

notavr said:


> soooo good! can't wait for mine


Ordered a set of BLK's?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Its really strange seeing my car with the chrome look now!  Great photos!


Thanks! I committed to the chrome look with these wheels, haha


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks! I committed to the chrome look with these wheels, haha


I almost went polished lips on mine too, haha. Glad one of us did. Black trim and dark wheels are all the rage right now which clearly means doing the opposite is the best choice :laugh: My trim will be staying chrome.:beer:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I almost went polished lips on mine too, haha. Glad one of us did. Black trim and dark wheels are all the rage right now which clearly means doing the opposite is the best choice :laugh: My trim will be staying chrome.:beer:


Absolutely, I've always liked a little bit of the chrome and metallic look. That's why I had the GTD grille on my GTI. When it comes to black optics, I think it looks amazing on certain colors, and meh on others. :beer:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks! I committed to the chrome look with these wheels, haha


Those look so much better than chrome. Fully reflective chrome just looks tacky to me on something as large as a wheel, but the polished or machined metal look is nice.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

araemo said:


> Those look so much better than chrome. Fully reflective chrome just looks tacky to me on something as large as a wheel, but the polished or machined metal look is nice.


Thanks, that's kind of what I meant. I guess I should've said "polished" instead of chrome. I'm a big gunmetal fan when it comes to wheels, but wanted a little of the polished look to match the bits of the car that came that way.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

AWESOME choice of wheels, pictures are beautiful !!!!!!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Alloy07 said:


> AWESOME choice of wheels, pictures are beautiful !!!!!!


Thanks 🏼


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Super slick! :thumbup:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Thanks, that's kind of what I meant. I guess I should've said "polished" instead of chrome. I'm a big gunmetal fan when it comes to wheels, but wanted a little of the polished look to match the bits of the car that came that way.


Consider it a success. And I do really like those wheels. Interesting design without being over-the-top.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

3Peat said:


> Super slick! :thumbup:


🏼


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Any input from the insert bushing, from BFI?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> Any input from the insert bushing, from BFI?


I actually haven't installed it yet, I'm contemplating selling it to be honest. For the route I'm going with this car, I'm not sure if I want any vibration from one. I'm sure it's probably minimal, but I'm just not sure. Plus I'm lazy, my rear sway bar is taking forever to get on the car, which it shouldn't, so that's annoying the hell out of me at the moment.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

First time I attempted to do my H&R rear sway, I tried to do it without dropping the exhaust. By the time I realized there was no way around it, I was tired and gave up for the day. The second attempt this weekend was on track until I found this on one of the end links which I was going to transfer over.










So I've ordered two new end links(which I probably should've just done from the start) and will just bolt them up to the new sway to make life easy.

This sway bar likes messing with me...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Received my new end links from ECS and finally got the H&R rear sway bar installed yesterday afternoon. Huge difference from before I had it on. I can take a corner much more sharply now, plus the car feels much more planted and like it's being pushed out of a corner.

Also before anyone says it's not smart to work on a car with just a jack, I didn't swap it with the jack like that, we put it on jack stands.


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

That floor-jack pic though...

So you lifted it up from the left side rubber bumper/lift point and it held up? 

Where did you place you jack-stands? Under the rear pinch welds?


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Any plans on doing the front sway bar as well?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

vvhiskey said:


> That floor-jack pic though...
> 
> So you lifted it up from the left side rubber bumper/lift point and it held up?
> 
> Where did you place you jack-stands? Under the rear pinch welds?


That was just at the very end to get the jack stands out of the way. And yes, pinch welds.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Any plans on doing the front sway bar as well?


Not planning on it, the car feels pretty good with just the rear. I've read some other reviews from people that say the front is overkill.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Not planning on it, the car feels pretty good with just the rear. I've read some other reviews from people that say the front is overkill.


I hear exactly that on all platforms. I just never really understood the logic. These companies design these aftermarket sway bars to be used in tandem for optimal handling characteristics. I always do front and rear on all my cars. Just my 2c but most people dont like my opinions any way :laugh::beer:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I hear exactly that on all platforms. I just never really understood the logic. These companies design these aftermarket sway bars to be used in tandem for optimal handling characteristics. I always do front and rear on all my cars. Just my 2c but most people dont like my opinions any way :laugh::beer:


I know what you mean, if it made it worse why would they create the product haha. I didn't do either on my last car, so even the rear is an improvement for me!


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Just waiting for an adjustable rear bar to help balance out the front bar.


----------



## Rmikelson (Jul 22, 2014)

A little old thread. But awesome car. But you ordered with no front plate and they drilled on anyways? Or are these not like the s4 and after removing it, it doesn't leave holes? 

Reason I ask is I'm about to buy one but it has front bracket :/


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Rmikelson said:


> A little old thread. But awesome car. But you ordered with no front plate and they drilled on anyways? Or are these not like the s4 and after removing it, it doesn't leave holes?
> 
> Reason I ask is I'm about to buy one but it has front bracket :/


No problem, just haven't had an update in a while... I ordered it without a front plate because it allowed me to specify, but if you live in a state that requires a front plate the dealer is required to sell it with one. The nice thing about the bracket on the S3 is that it is clipped onto the grille slat, so there aren't any screws drilled through any of the bodywork. It just unclips off the grille.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Rmikelson (Jul 22, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> No problem, just haven't had an update in a while... I ordered it without a front plate because it allowed me to specify, but if you live in a state that requires a front plate the dealer is required to sell it with one. The nice thing about the bracket on the S3 is that it is clipped onto the grille slat, so there aren't any screws drilled through any of the bodywork. It just unclips off the grille.


wow, that is music to my ears then! Nothing like driving a 50k car with two big holes in the front, lol....thanks!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Rmikelson said:


> wow, that is music to my ears then! Nothing like driving a 50k car with two big holes in the front, lol....thanks!


No problem!


----------



## KCL0802 (Nov 16, 2015)

jrwamp said:


> No problem!


Hey jrwamp, I am currently in the market for a S3 and I saw you bought yours from the Tysons dealership, how was your experience with them and did you negotiate the price at all? I test drove the S3 there earlier this month and loved it but they have been non-stop e-mailing me/pressuring me to buy while I've been trying to shop around for prices. I am new to the site and haven't figured out how to personal message (if it's possible, if so, feel free to hit me back that way) but I stay in the area as well, I went to Oakton HS a little while back, actually, damn, it's been over 10 years! lol

KCL0802


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

KCL0802 said:


> Hey jrwamp, I am currently in the market for a S3 and I saw you bought yours from the Tysons dealership, how was your experience with them and did you negotiate the price at all? I test drove the S3 there earlier this month and loved it but they have been non-stop e-mailing me/pressuring me to buy while I've been trying to shop around for prices. I am new to the site and haven't figured out how to personal message (if it's possible, if so, feel free to hit me back that way) but I stay in the area as well, I went to Oakton HS a little while back, actually, damn, it's been over 10 years! lol
> 
> KCL0802


Sorry for the delay, I haven't logged in for a while. I ordered mine the day that the order guides came out for them, and had a supplier discount program through my employer which gave me a couple hundred above invoice as my final price. So I didn't really negotiate other than walking in, telling the guy what I wanted, and showing the supplier discount form. I mention the part about ordering the day order guides came out because I don't know if demand has slowed or not at this point, so maybe you could get more money off.

They're probably pressuring you because it's getting to the end of the year, and they want to get their sales numbers up. I think the Tyson's dealer pushes a lot of volume, so they're usually in the running for top sales goals.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Revo catted downpipe arrived yesterday, planning to put it on next weekend and then finally make the bump from stage 1 to stage 2. I was content with where the car was over the summer, but now that winter has set in it's giving me time to stare at it and get my mind going on what else I want do.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice, which stage 2 tune are you getting? I just went stage 2 eurodyne and awe downpipe last week.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

coolwater said:


> Nice, which stage 2 tune are you getting? I just went stage 2 eurodyne and awe downpipe last week.
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nice, how are you liking eurodyne? I'm Revo stage 1 and sticking with them on the stage 2 tune.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

jrwamp said:


> Nice, how are you liking eurodyne? I'm Revo stage 1 and sticking with them on the stage 2 tune.


So far so good. Enjoying the extra power. Haven't really been able to push it too hard. Doing stop light pulls are a lot of fun especially with the sub zero Temps early this week. Love the ability to self flash from home.

You ever go to the cars and coffee in south riding area? Went once and didn't see much Audis.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

coolwater said:


> So far so good. Enjoying the extra power. Haven't really been able to push it too hard. Doing stop light pulls are a lot of fun especially with the sub zero Temps early this week. Love the ability to self flash from home.
> 
> You ever go to the cars and coffee in south riding area? Went once and didn't see much Audis.
> 
> ...


Hey I was thinking about going with eurodyne for my A3 2.0. Did you try the stage 1.5 before the stage 2 upgrade and did you notice a big difference after the flash? I Ddn't know if I should do this or APR. I do like the ability to self flash from home like you mentioned though. Thanks


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

oblique said:


> Hey I was thinking about going with eurodyne for my A3 2.0. Did you try the stage 1.5 before the stage 2 upgrade and did you notice a big difference after the flash? I Ddn't know if I should do this or APR. I do like the ability to self flash from home like you mentioned though. Thanks


Yes I went stage 1.5 93oct first and that was a huge difference. Torque off the line was the biggest change. 370 tq and 340 hp with the stage 1.5 on the s3. 

Then after a week I noticed stage 2 was available for my car so I bought the awe dp and flashed to stage 2 with another 10% bump in tq/hp. 

Flash process is easy, though the first flash will take longer since all 5 ecu blocks need to be written. When going stage 1.5 to stage 2, it's like a 5 mins process since only 1 block is written. There was also some issue with windows recognizing the dongle and drivers associated. After a uninstall/reinstall, that was resolved. 

Also, my wifi dropped in the middle of one flash session, and the car light up like a christmas tree. You can simply restart the flash process and everything will get cleared after a successful flash.

I would highly recommend the eurodyne tune. 

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

coolwater said:


> So far so good. Enjoying the extra power. Haven't really been able to push it too hard. Doing stop light pulls are a lot of fun especially with the sub zero Temps early this week. Love the ability to self flash from home.
> 
> You ever go to the cars and coffee in south riding area? Went once and didn't see much Audis.
> 
> ...


I haven't gone to that one, is that one a little newer? I used to go to the one in Fair Lakes at Kohl's until it was shut down. Katie's in Great Falls is just too early for me to get myself out of bed for on a regular basis.


----------



## oblique (Jan 10, 2016)

coolwater said:


> Yes I went stage 1.5 93oct first and that was a huge difference. Torque off the line was the biggest change. 370 tq and 340 hp with the stage 1.5 on the s3.
> 
> Then after a week I noticed stage 2 was available for my car so I bought the awe dp and flashed to stage 2 with another 10% bump in tq/hp.
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks for the feedback! I think I'm going to go with ED.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Got around to putting the Revo catted downpipe on yesterday. The install was a pain, we had to drop the driveshaft to get the stock downpipe off the car. All the diy's say as much, but it's just a biiiiiiit more involved than my mk6 GTI was . I'm loving the sound that the combination of it and the Milltek cat back make together, the dsg farts are obnoxiously fun now.




























Parked in dynamic mode with idle. Cell phone speakers never do a great job, but it's all I have right now:
https://vimeo.com/155407358


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Great man, it sounds and looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Did you considered doing the complete Milltek's turboback?

Thanks,

Beto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> Great man, it sounds and looks amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Did you considered doing the complete Milltek's turboback?
> 
> ...


I did, but milltek's downpipe was twice the price of this Revo downpipe. For valved and resonated cat backs they're all priced about the same, so I got the Milltek. I couldn't justify the downpipe at that price.

And thanks!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jrwamp said:


> I did, but milltek's downpipe was twice the price of this Revo downpipe. For valved and resonated cat backs they're all priced about the same, so I got the Milltek. I couldn't justify the downpipe at that price.
> 
> And thanks!


That totally makes sense man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

RS3 wheel has arrived, now to attempt to switch emblems and put the S3 one on this


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

that's not fair


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jrwamp said:


> RS3 wheel has arrived, now to attempt to switch emblems and put the S3 one on this


It looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

jrwamp said:


> RS3 wheel has arrived, now to attempt to switch emblems and put the S3 one on this


Thats really nice, is there anything you need to do or to buy in order to have the shift paddles to work with the DSG? 


Do you have experience swaping the xenon headlights for a FULL LED headlights?


Thanks.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sgt_cr said:


> Thats really nice, is there anything you need to do or to buy in order to have the shift paddles to work with the DSG?
> 
> 
> Do you have experience swaping the xenon headlights for a FULL LED headlights?
> ...


If he's car has already shift paddles (which I guess he has) he doesn't needs to buy any module to make them work. Some VAG COM coding might be required though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

sgt_cr said:


> Thats really nice, is there anything you need to do or to buy in order to have the shift paddles to work with the DSG?
> 
> 
> Do you have experience swaping the xenon headlights for a FULL LED headlights?
> ...


Nope, it was plug and play. I installed it today and everything works the way it did with my S3 wheel. 

Not sure about the headlights as my car came with the LEDs.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Installed the RS3 wheel last night, loving it so far! I had some issues with the horn(where it kept going when I turned on the car, whoops). So I messed with it a little and now it's fine. All the controls are working along with the paddles, very straight forward swap.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks amazing man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

BETOGLI said:


> It looks amazing man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Carbon fiber things ordered


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

from oCarbon? get ready for a long wait and keep bugging him about the status, otherwise you'll never get your stuff.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

will13k7 said:


> from oCarbon? get ready for a long wait and keep bugging him about the status, otherwise you'll never get your stuff.


That sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

will13k7 said:


> from oCarbon? get ready for a long wait and keep bugging him about the status, otherwise you'll never get your stuff.


I know it's not a quick turnaround. I'm in no rush, good pricing, and I have a friend who has worked with him and the quality looks good.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

steering wheel looks great!


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

I had a nightmare situation with ocarbon as well but we won't get into that here. Hopefully it works out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> I had a nightmare situation with ocarbon as well but we won't get into that here. Hopefully it works out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks! Just want to know if at the end everything was solved out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

More things ordered:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I've bought so many parts recently that aren't ready to ship 

Another one on the way:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Neidfaktor alcantara shift boot just arrived to match the RS3 steering wheel


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking forward to changing things up a bit and trying out this upcoming product from 034 as well


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I really like that intake


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what are you expecting this intake to provide that you're old unit did not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you expecting this intake to provide that you're old unit did not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing, just changing it up. Testing out a new product and I like the appearance of it as well since it goes to the turbo inlet instead of having to buy a separate piece.


----------



## Throcte (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not seeing that intake on their website yet, you getting calls from mfg's to try their parts out?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Throcte said:


> I'm not seeing that intake on their website yet, you getting calls from mfg's to try their parts out?


I'm helping them out as an early adopter, but it's coming soon


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I switched up my tune yesterday, thanks to Vagwerks and New German Performance for their help. I enjoyed my Revo stage 1 tune and being able to help them finalize the tune when it came to market as an R&D car, however because they've yet to come out with a stage 2 tune for the platform I had to make the change to take advantage of adding the downpipe to my exhaust setup. 

Vagwerks was able to make time available outside their normal schedule to flash me back to stock, and I was able to get into NGP to go with UM's high torque ECU tune (equivalent to other's stage 2 files), along with their stage 3 DSG tune. I'll make some comments on it once I have more time with it, but initial thoughts on the drive home were that the power delivery was smooth and the overall package felt really refined for an aftermarket tune.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Installed the Neidfaktor alcantara shifter over the weekend, super simple install and flows really well with the RS3 steering wheel. I'm very happy with the purchase!

Basically pop the boot off with a trim tool, turn the plastic lock at the bottom of the knob a quarter turn and pull up, and do the reverse to install the replacement. It took all of 20 seconds.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Goodies arrived today from 034


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a fan, super clean.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> I'm a fan, super clean.


Would be cool to see what it looks like inside the box too. What are the dimensions on the cone filter? Does it have a built in air ram?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

rex_racer said:


> Would be cool to see what it looks like inside the box too. What are the dimensions on the cone filter? Does it have a built in air ram?


Not sure if you saw this further up, but here's a look of what it looks like underneath. You leave the lower airbox in place and pull out everything that's in it(filter, air baffle) so that the cone filter is all that's housed in that space. It's a 4" diameter cone.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> Not sure if you saw this further up, but here's a look of what it looks like underneath. You leave the lower airbox in place and pull out everything that's in it(filter, air baffle) so that the cone filter is all that's housed in that space. It's a 4" diameter cone.


Thanks for re-sharing, somehow I missed that. Is the filter a paper style that just needs to be vacuumed out, or is it a wash and re-oil type unit?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

rex_racer said:


> Thanks for re-sharing, somehow I missed that. Is the filter a paper style that just needs to be vacuumed out, or is it a wash and re-oil type unit?


No problem, and it recommends wash and re-oil.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

oCarbon carbon fiber interior trim to replace the aluminum dash and door pieces installed.


----------



## 1S32K16 (Jul 5, 2016)

jrwamp said:


> oCarbon carbon fiber interior trim to replace the aluminum dash and door pieces installed.


Car looks awesome, trim looks great do you have a link or contact at oCarbon?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

1S32K16 said:


> Car looks awesome, trim looks great do you have a link or contact at oCarbon?


Thanks, [email protected] I believe. Just email them from their contact info on their site and they'll get back to you


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I installed the 034 Motorsport Carbon Fiber engine cover, battery cover, and fuse box cover last night. Liking the look a lot so far, just a nice cosmetic tweak to the car.


----------



## Turbo slc 2.9l/ (Jul 4, 2016)

Is it just me or does the intake have a different shade of gray than the other carbon pieces??


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Turbo slc 2.9l/ said:


> Is it just me or does the intake have a different shade of gray than the other carbon pieces??


It is, over time the heat in the engine bay "yellows" carbon fiber to a degree. It was on the car previously so that's why.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome! :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

034 carbon fiber intake cowl ready to be installed


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

Really looks good all tied together


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Really looks good all tied together


Thanks man


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Kicking around the idea of getting rid of the S3...with that said, any interest out there in my parts? Still thinking through pricing and what I’m willing to take off (not downpipe, that was a nightmare to install, haha)


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wheels for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8908889-FS-BLK-501-GTR-Gloss-Brushed-Gunmetal-with-Polished-Clear-coated-Lips-19x8-5


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (Dec 27, 2009)

jrwamp said:


> Wheels for sale
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8908889-FS-BLK-501-GTR-Gloss-Brushed-Gunmetal-with-Polished-Clear-coated-Lips-19x8-5


 Did you ever sell the wheels?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

0-60Motorsports said:


> Did you ever sell the wheels?


Nope not yet, I removed the post since I hadn’t taken them off the car yet. Will be for sale again within the next month


----------

